# What makes you think troonism won't win?



## KingCoelacanth (Apr 26, 2021)

I see a lot of people here and on other sites talk about troonism as if its some winable battle and not an inevitable defeat.
When you see nearly all forms of media, cartoons, comics, video games, celebrities, half of all major politicians, corporations, universities, etc. support troonism, what makes you think they'll back down?
Keep in mind, gay marriage failed to be passed into law by vote in the ultra-liberal state of California, so even if the "sane rational majority" don't support troonism, it won't make a difference.

Edit:
People keep bringing up "le 41%", but the number of troons is rising exponentially each year despite it.  Most troons come from parents who aren't troons so they don't need to reproduce.


----------



## Gone Ham (Apr 26, 2021)

Optimism and lobotomy history


----------



## Idiotron (Apr 26, 2021)

Institutions and companies only support this because, according to the polls, the majority is in favor of it.
However, the support is going down rapidly, year after year.
As soon as public support drops below 50% (which might happen by the end of 2020's, mid 2030's at the latest), troons will be pushed back into the niche they came from.


----------



## TenMilesWide (Apr 26, 2021)

We're talking about a movement of people who chemically and surgically ruin their bodies and then commit suicide when that fails to fix their lives, it's just not built to last.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Apr 26, 2021)

TenMilesWide said:


> We're talking about a movement of people who chemically and surgically ruin their bodies and then commit suicide when that fails to fix their lives, it's just not built to last.


The troons don't matter, the entirety of power of that props them up does.  As long as the media, schools and politicians keep pushing this, there will be more and more troons to sustain it.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 26, 2021)

KingCoelacanth said:


> I see a lot of people here and on other sites talk about troonism as if its some winable battle and not an inevitable defeat.
> When you see nearly all forms of media, cartoons, comics, video games, celebrities, half of all major politicians, corporations, universities, etc. support troonism, what makes you think they'll back down?
> Keep in mind, gay marriage failed to be passed into law by vote in the ultra-liberal state of California, so even if the "sane rational majority" don't support troonism, it won't make a difference.


A knowledge of what long term troon treatment does to the body and 41%


----------



## remiem (Apr 26, 2021)

Everything is all well and good when you're young and healthy but in 10-20 years all these cases start having repercussions you will see the same law commercials as you do now. Were you or someone you know lied too about the long term effects of medical transition? Call us today!

This is the first time you're seeing widespread medical transition and it will have negative consequences. All those kids being neutered by parents who're desperately riding the progressive train will grow up one day and will look at them asking, how could you do this to me? All those autistic young adults groomed by other troons with lies. The sheer numbers and scope of this is too ripe for a massive scandal. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Apr 26, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> A knowledge of what long term troon treatment does to the body and 41%


despite le epic 41%, the number of troons is only increasing as time goes by


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (Apr 26, 2021)

Because everyone else will outlive a group that chemically and medically castrates themselves. The Christians outlived the Romans that oppressed them and even then took over Rome and history. Considering traditional Christianity is the foremost enemy of transpeople they will not forget the assaults on them, their families (ya know, one of the big Christian values) and their financial support and communities. Put simply, Trannies have done nothing in their time to even help each other, let alone took their time on stage to make everyone else's lives noticeably worse. If it keeps happening where the victims outlive their tormenters and go on to own and write history, then it shall happen again. Although, one could argue the net may throw a wrench in that, possibly, but no one will deny the long term negative impacts of this movement and so no one will defend them given time.

tl;dr Christians and other attacked groups will outlive mentally ill self-castrated people who hurt their own and everyone else around them and do everything they can to bury them worse than Christians did the Roman Emperors. Also, that furries have better longevity than fucking trannies, good job transfolk. As for allies, they'll change their tune as soon as troons to pray on for easy sex run out and the media/entertainment sectors see there's no money to be made anymore.


----------



## I Love Beef (Apr 26, 2021)

Troonism won't win because despite the human want to accept them and fight for trans rights, we're also beginning to see the ugly side of things regarding transsexualism and the LGBTQ+ sexuality. We all thought that by promoting and championing their rights, it would be a simple act of their inclusion into society. But as with anything regarding the human condition, we're beginning to see how flawed it is, and it's pretty bad.

While there's plenty of transsexuals who want to properly transition into being their intended gender, there are plenty of people who see transitioning as a way of trying to escape the guilt and shame of being a shitty person, are sociopaths who want the attention and sympathy of being a prosecuted and marginalized demographic, and other reasons, like first world spoiled mentality borne existential ennui and/or other psychosis. This isn't even including how Twitter and Tumblr generated an entire generation of awful artists and gender obsessed karens that make weeaboos look saner in comparison, and how forcefully invasive and demanding they are wanting to be "included" by shitting their presence on already existing things than to make their own things of their integrity and aspirations.

I wasn't even opposed to trans and gay rights. The ugly sides to how mentally and socially depraved the worst of trans and gays and inbetweens are extremely prevalent, and despite everyone's silence, they will get what they deserve and reap what they have sown. Honestly, there's barely any love considering the people who exist within the world of transsexuals, it's all lust and to appease egotistic wants. That doesn't last in the long run.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Apr 26, 2021)

LullerDerbyRollin said:


> Because everyone else will outlive a group that chemically and medically castrates themselves. The Christians outlived the Romans that oppressed them and even then took over Rome and history. Considering traditional Christianity is the foremost enemy of transpeople they will not forget the assaults on them, their families (ya know, one of the big Christian values) and their financial support and communities. Put simply, Trannies have done nothing in their time to even help each other, let alone took their time on stage to make everyone else's lives noticeably worse. If it keeps happening where the victims outlive their tormenters and go on to own and write history, then it shall happen again. Although, one could argue the net may throw a wrench in that, possibly, but no one will deny the long term negative impacts of this movement and so no one will defend them given time.
> 
> tl;dr Christians and other attacked groups will outlive mentally ill self-castrated people who hurt their own and everyone else around them and do everything they can to bury them worse than Christians did the Roman Emperors. Also, that furries have better longevity than fucking trannies, good job transfolk. As for allies, they'll change their tune as soon as troons to pray on for easy sex run out and the media/entertainment sectors see there's no money to be made anymore.


troons are 1% of the population at most and continue to grow.  There will probably be 3 times as many troons in a few years than there are right now.
If you think troons are this powerful at 1%, how powerful do you think they'll be at 3 or 5%?
Protip, trannies aren't the ones holding the power, its everyone who props them up.  It doesn't matter how many castrate and kill themselves.


----------



## Antarctic Hellbeast (Apr 26, 2021)

Natural selection.

The house always wins and nature is one patient bitch.


----------



## Saul Goodman Fan (Apr 26, 2021)

Once the pendulum swings back and the US becomes a dictatorship and internet porn gets banned, they’ll go away.


----------



## Just Dont (Apr 26, 2021)

40% to 50% troons kill themselves.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 26, 2021)

KingCoelacanth said:


> despite le epic 41%, the number of troons is only increasing as time goes by


I wonder if this is really true. the number to start with is small, and so any increase will be reported as a massive % jump.

When the negligence suits start... Candy says, I've come to hate my body...


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Apr 26, 2021)

TenMilesWide said:


> We're talking about a movement of people who chemically and surgically ruin their bodies and then commit suicide when that fails to fix their lives, it's just not built to last.


It's not even that it's ephemeral, too. It's literally that troons/troonism can only survive in a society with surplus resources. The time and money that goes into 'prepping' the gaping wounds they call genitalia and calibrating hormone levels is ludicrous, and only possible because society is mostly at a point where its denizens don't have to struggle to survive. (At least, _for now_ it is.)


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Apr 26, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> It's not even that it's ephemeral, too. It's literally that troons/troonism can only survive in a society with surplus resources. The time and money that goes into 'prepping' the gaping wounds they call genitalia and calibrating hormone levels is ludicrous, and only possible because society is mostly at a point where its denizens don't have to struggle to survive. (At least, _for now_ it is.)


not all troonism needs surgery.  There are many (if not most) trannies that are accepted just for saying they're a woman.


----------



## Captain Fitzbattleaxe (Apr 26, 2021)

At the end of the day it's simply not logical. It's mumbo-jumbo dressed up as something scientific. The people who support it doesn't think it through, they just hear about some poor guy who wants to be a woman and don't think past that. 

I have never met someone who spent more than 5 minutes thinking through what transgenderism actually means that didn't become a straight up transphobes. At some point the majority of the people will start to really think about it, when troons dominate women's sports or when they have to share a bathroom with one. And then we'll start to see the beginning of the end.


----------



## Salubrious (Apr 26, 2021)

KingCoelacanth said:


> I see a lot of people here and on other sites


There's your answer.

I really cannot stress enough how little the internet actually represents the actual population at this point.

Yeah, people will probably make token "rights for everyone" gestures and shit.  But the vast majority of people aren't going to let someone groom their kids.  Even if they won't outright say it on the internet, they aren't going to let it happen to them.

Let's also factor in the number of Facebook woke people who say "the right things" on social media just to not get cancelled.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Apr 26, 2021)

I think that things aren't going well the way they are going. 

Now, I'm starting to think that you first worlders are gonna a rough awakening in the form of a hardcore recession that'll make '08 look like child's play. Europe will get it worse, hell, maybe that lead into the EU's collapse.

 And let's say that during such times of crisis the troons will either off themselves as they do or will have to ditch this shit because they will barely be able to put food on the table. 

And you know what, I don't give a shit. I already live in a shithole anyhow. You can all burn, it'll build you some character or something. Of course, this is all speculation, maybe you'll get your space gay communism or something. Who the fuck knows.


----------



## throwawayguys (Apr 26, 2021)

A lot of troons bank on the idea of uploading their consciousness to a new body in the near future (trans-transhumanism?). Assuming the technology is developed and tracks the current trajectory of CRISPR-edited test tube babies, they'll kill themselves once they realize their _Ghost in the Shell _fantasy is a privilege restricted to the rich.
That's what one hopes, at least.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Apr 26, 2021)

throwawayguys said:


> A lot of troons bank on the idea of uploading their consciousness to a new body in the near future (trans-transhumanism?). Assuming the technology is developed and tracks the current trajectory of CRISPR-edited test tube babies, they'll kill themselves once they realize their _Ghost in the Shell _fantasy is a privilege restricted to the rich.
> That's what one hopes, at least.


Well, if it does happen it won't be in the realm of the rich for long. Unless you live in a shithole, lmao


----------



## Rusty Crab (Apr 26, 2021)

You're asking the wrong question. Troonism is a harbinger of civilization collapse. Troonism will win, but it will rule over a pile of ashes.


----------



## Wayneright (Apr 26, 2021)

KingCoelacanth said:


> The troons don't matter, the entirety of power of that props them up does.  As long as the media, schools and politicians keep pushing this, there will be more and more troons to sustain it.


If corporate trends are genuinely irrespective of the broader population's views then there is no reason to concern ourselves with what they have to say.  Corporations will continue to pursue profit no matter what and by design a transexual coming into existence is extremely profitable for pharmaceutical and medical industries. You aren't any more likely to singlehandedly stop the spread of corporate-endorsed transexuality than you are the spread of Kentucky Fried Chicken or Coca-Cola.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Apr 26, 2021)

Since public school taught me you need to pee in a girl's butt to make a baby, I'm pretty sure the fad will be mostly over inside of a generation. Post-millenial/Z troons will be few and far-between, once the faggot generation (millenials) perishes.

If they can't breed, they can't sneed, you must concede.


----------



## jje100010001 (Apr 26, 2021)

1.) Trans Kids aging up >>> Class action lawsuits against doctors
2.) Biological clock ticking on the millennials pursing transtrendom >>> 41%ing as passing becomes more difficult and medical side-effects begin to emerge
3.) Women sports >>> Local laws enacted against trans colonialism
4.) LBG slowly divesting themselves from the Trans community >>> Gradual collapse of solidarity and parasitic activism (i.e. Stonewall)

That being said, it's not the first generation of people transitioning (first generation was during the 70s-80s and was almost completely contained within the gay community), but it's far less gatekept than before, and this lack of gatekeeping may lead to its downfall.

On the other hand, surviviors crawling out of the wreckage may further drive the increase of the non-binary categories, I was reading a few posts on Reddit by a detrans woman who visibly passes as a male (square face, facial hair, etc.) but still has the female anatomy, and as such now identifies as a 'masculine' woman.


----------



## Jar-Jar Fanboy (Apr 26, 2021)

I think a lot of people who aren't alphabet people themselves are simply ignorant to what troons are really like. I know I was, about five years ago, and was fully in support of them. What made me change was actually encountering them in real life, on a regular basis, and it really opened my eyes to what they're really like. They're often not the poor, oppressed people they get painted as in the media, but mentally-ill, narcissistic bullies, who are, more often than not, openly perverted. I think most people support troons in theory, but if they actually started to meet them, they'd be disgusted and repulsed


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Apr 27, 2021)

realas vs feels and guess what? reals always win by the end.


----------



## Gensou Hadou (Apr 27, 2021)

The world's been a perpetually-tense hellhole ever since 2011 or so. If tensions finally boil over, however it happens, people will have more immediate things to worry about than mutilating themselves.


----------



## Clem Fandango (Apr 27, 2021)

jje100010001 said:


> 4.) LBG slowly divesting themselves from the Trans community >>> Gradual collapse of solidarity and parasitic activism (i.e. Stonewall)


This took a while, but is definitely now happening - see the LGB Alliance being registered as a charity in the UK. Reasonable gays have had enough of their rainbow movement being coopted by nutters.


----------



## Ashford Lawrence (Apr 27, 2021)

I more or less agree that they've already won. The fact that Caitlin Jenner is apparently a credible conservative leader is proof of that.

But remember that we're dealing with people who spend their time trying to give themselves prolapsed ass holes to brag about on Twitter. Today they're winning, who knows about next week.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 27, 2021)

When I read this thread, I get the distinct feeling that I'm in the early soviet union where people grumble about the secret police and that surely people will grow too tired and of accepting them any day now and start to resist en masse.

It should happen, but it's not going to happen. These people are the modern eunuchs, custom made servants. The christian priests who gave up a biological stake in the world in return for prestige. The ones who could be trusted to rule considerable domains, because they could not leave it to their children.

The added benefit this time around is that they are not against pillaging schemes that destroy social fabric over decades because they have no stake in the world past their lives.

The people that think corporations, that are almost monopolies and rapidly expanding towards being so due to the Rona, will suddenly have a change of heart when public opinion sways are in fantasy land. These eunuchs are their enforcers and serve multiple of their purposes.

First, it allows them to continue to push diversity, while fulfilling female quota's in male jobs like programming.
Second, it creates a class that permanently depend on drugs and their protection.
Third because eunuchs are simultaneously so dependant and on the other hand so broken inside, they are the perfect enforcers of whatever injustice needs to be done.

Every step of the way towards troonism was horrifying. Lili Elbe wanted to have children after becoming a woman. They tried a womb transplant. Died. David Rheims, forced into it and also forced into sex acts with his twin by John Money. Half the family committed suicide.

Every step of the way has been horrible and anyone involved closely could see it. Now it's mainstream. Do you think you're getting off this train? You are sorely mistaken.

Choo-choo-choo motherfucker the trans troon train is coming to town.

They're here, they're queer, get used to it. We're a long way from seeing the end of this. It'll come, but we're still in the early phase and we might no see the late phase until we're in retirement pods. And that is being hopeful.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 27, 2021)

In the end Jesus will win and troons will be ripped to shreds by demons in broad daylight like Abdul Alhazred. All the kike billionaires will die and go to hell instead of going to space or having their minds transferred to a computer and all the good people will grill and drink cold beer for all eternity with Jesus and DMX


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Apr 27, 2021)

The same reason woke is going to fuck up and implode: they're all pricks. Early Christians and socialists would organize mass action that would help the average person like homeless shelters, labor unions and general charity which meant building community. Wokeoids on the other hand, are inherently toxic. They swing a lot of power around but they do everything in such a narcissistic and obtuse manner as to render them a pest to literally everything. They're joyless, self admittedly soulless and will eat their own in a second. That crowd could only keep the worst people for building a community and eventually people will pay attention and notice it.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Apr 27, 2021)

Its not that Troons are going to win or not, decadency _always_ increases until the underlying abundance collapses into scarcity and ruin.  Troons are just our version of the Roman elite playing their child orgy bingo card parties and social gatherings.  Either the underlying society stops supporting their necessary post-scarcity resource abundance, and I don't mean a jew should go by a plank of wood from Home Depot as if that saves America, or the society keeps top-down reordering natural compromises between individuals and each other or their society.  Simple as.

There will be people lining up to be police even after the Chauvin Neck Pinch got whats-his-name.  You cannot stop liberalization without stopping the hard-working conservative capitulating time and again and handing over his stuff to the mob.  There is only one way to derail Troonism, and people are too afraid of the cost.  So it will continue as it did in Rome, into an Empire of resource retention and wealth maintenance until the lies of American diplomacy and its military strength finally fall, and then the dustbin thereafter.  No Great man will save us, no great piece of rhetoric can bridge so wide a gulf, no great stirring among the masses will turn the car around in disgust and anger.  Maybe nature will destroy enough of our great works and infrastructure to force a Great Reset in mockery of the path we are going down?



Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> The same reason woke is going to fuck up and implode: they're all pricks. Early Christians and socialists would organize mass action that would help the average person like homeless shelters, labor unions and general charity which meant building community. Wokeoids on the other hand, are inherently toxic. They swing a lot of power around but they do everything in such a narcissistic and obtuse manner as to render them a pest to literally everything. They're joyless, self admittedly soulless and will eat their own in a second. That crowd could only keep the worst people for building a community and eventually people will pay attention and notice it.


COVID measures could not wrestle the liberal from the Wokeoid Faucite, people are too soft to do more than complain.  There will always be an out-group found to reunite the liberal base together, Bret Weinstein will become the next Shapiro brought up by the media as a punching bag, neurotically unable to stop himself from uniting the conservatives on an unwinnable point and the left together against him on a winnable emotional point.  If nobody resisted, or people really began to ostracize each other, then the conditions you speak about would come true.


----------



## Fougaro (Apr 27, 2021)

I'd like to offer a dissenting opinion. Unless the (western) civilised world abandons equality as its highest held value, which I only see happening after a major cataclysmic event, I actually see trannies on the winning side of any argument. Whenever you see trannies having a fight with feminists, the smart money will _always_ bet on the trannies.

The acceptance and promotion of transsexuality is, more or less how I said it in the TERF thread, how feminism ultimately monkey-pawed itself. I think that understanding feminism is key to understanding troonism. Feminists have used the above mentioned equality to justify the tantrum they've been throwing for over a century, their main argument being that men and women are equal and gender being merely superficial, thus women deserve equal rights, equal pay, equal outcomes, equal participation in traditional male spaces etc. as men (but not equal responsibilities). If you firmly believe that men and women are equal, you have no grounds to argue that trans women aren't real women. If you believe men and women are equal, how can you tell Randy Savage that he's not a woman if he identifies as a proud masculine presenting transgender lesbian? The same arguments feminists used against men are now being used by trannies against feminists/women.

And ultimately the results speak for themselves. Men LARPing as women are entering female bathrooms and showers, colonising female sports and BTFO-ing their cis female competition (Fallon Fox for example) and the lesbian community has now been all but completely subverted and overtaken by trannies. The only realistic way to stop trannies is to abandon the belief in not just gender equality, but equality as a whole; which in the foreseeable future I don't see happening.


----------



## Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite (Apr 27, 2021)

CONSPIRACY:
I don't think a lot of the trans shit going on these days is entirely organic, just like I don't really think a lot of the racial strife in the US is. It will require it no longer being beneficial/profitable to the people pushing the idea/narrative for it to fail. Alternatively it would require people not only realizing that perhaps medicine in the US isn't entirely interested in your well being and more interested in either your wallet or your insurance payout but willing to do something about that. 

A lot of people seem vaguely aware medicine no longer cares if you're doing well but more about their bottom line, but they don't seem aware of how serious the issue is nor the implication of all care under a system like that.


----------



## Alkaline Cab (Apr 27, 2021)

That big entities ultimately don't care about troons, blacks, or anyone else.
Corporations (outside of pharma and ultra sjws) will grift, but will move on to the next big topic  as it becomes profitable. Trannies might take power in tech and other fields, but they shouldn't infest the corporate elite... yet.
And people outside the west - namely Asia (Oriental, Russian, Indian) and Africa - don't give a crap about "white liberalism".  As the chinks take over, troons will be the least of your worries.


----------



## Salubrious (Apr 27, 2021)

throwawayguys said:


> A lot of troons bank on the idea of uploading their consciousness to a new body in the near future (trans-transhumanism?). Assuming the technology is developed and tracks the current trajectory of CRISPR-edited test tube babies, they'll kill themselves once they realize their _Ghost in the Shell _fantasy is a privilege restricted to the rich.
> That's what one hopes, at least.


It's strange the number of people that don't realize that the cyberpunk genre, while cool looking on the surface (which is the point), is supposed to be a dystopia.

Then again, we are currently living in some bizarre combination of 1984, Brave New World, The Trial, and The Plague right now.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 27, 2021)

KingCoelacanth said:


> The troons don't matter, the entirety of power of that props them up does.  As long as the media, schools and politicians keep pushing this, there will be more and more troons to sustain it.





KingCoelacanth said:


> despite le epic 41%, the number of troons is only increasing as time goes by





KingCoelacanth said:


> troons are 1% of the population at most and continue to grow. There will probably be 3 times as many troons in a few years than there are right now.


Oh, I think it’ll go away, but I’m looking at things from a historical point of view. Historians aren’t as bad as geologists when discussing how soon or how long ago an event occurred but history does unfold slowly. We often forget this when looking at timelines in text books but series of events frequently take years, decades, and even centuries to unfold.

History is like a glacier, things move slowly. Some things are very obvious and hard to change, others are black swan events that set off a cascade. When people talk about being on the “right side of history” they’re referring to the former. They believe their cause is inevitable and will unfold a certain way. This is in large part due to their views being rooted in Marxism though rather than any historical insights they may have. Just like how we say Rome was not built in a day, we often forget it didn’t fall in a day either... it was a long series of events and there’s a lot of debate on when Rome fell. Was it over when the Western Roman Empire collapsed or when Constantinople fell to the Ottomans? Are states that formed in the aftermath with Roman in its title Roman or was it all BS? Does the legacy of Rome live on in western imperial states?

With trans rights I do think it’s inevitable for it to fall but that doesn’t mean it will all happen tomorrow or even next year. Primarily because the US is a very litigious society and there is a lot of deception in how well transition surgery works. See below:


remiem said:


> Everything is all well and good when you're young and healthy but in 10-20 years all these cases start having repercussions you will see the same law commercials as you do now. Were you or someone you know lied too about the long term effects of medical transition? Call us today!


Just because it will fail doesn’t mean it won’t garner more support than it does today. It doesn’t mean it’ll fall worldwide simultaneously or that it can’t linger on in some nations longer than others. It doesn’t mean that there won’t be more people who transition or that they will crack down less on dissidents. If anything, as their power slips and as dissent rises, they’ll try to crack down harder, not unlike a dying authoritarian state. Arguably, as their power wanes they may be _more_ dangerous, much like an injured or cornered animal can be a greater threat.

They have a lot of power now but corporations are all about saving face. They support trans rights not out of some sincere belief of being good but because it’s marketable and a lot of coomsumers will throw money at anyone who half attempts to market as LGBTQ+ friendly. A lot of normies have jobs and don’t want to be fired so they’ll willingly participate in double think, at least at the surface level. Will they die on a hill when it’s obvious the tide is turning? When documentaries, stories, and tragic tales first trickle then flood the tranny bandwagon boat, how many of them will go down with the ship? When it becomes trendy to stand against it how many of the carpetbaggers will switch sides? Maybe I’m just a bit cynical because I’ve worked a lot in sales and marketing, but that’s my 2 cents.

*Edited* a few spelling and grammatical errors.


----------



## Baguette Child (Apr 27, 2021)

KingCoelacanth said:


> When you see nearly all forms of media, cartoons, comics, video games, celebrities, half of all major politicians, corporations, universities, etc. support troonism, what makes you think they'll back down?



Right now, it is subsidized by the masses- The ordinary people living ordinary lives and doing the ordinary things that society requires to keep functioning. But as troonism and the associated ideologies continue to chip away at the ordinary, continue to undermine the rank and file laborers who do the shit jobs day in and day out to keep their luxury lifestyles plausible, eventually it WILL (not might) reach a tipping point. Society cannot function with everyone being a victim who demands gibs and handouts. There has to be SOMEONE doing the actual survival-necessary work that underpins the whole house of cards. And as the system encourages more and more people to give that up, well... 

It is ultimately inevitable that the whole mess will come tumbling down, and it will be both hilarious and terrifying to watch the process happen in real time.


----------



## jje100010001 (Apr 27, 2021)

Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite said:


> CONSPIRACY:
> I don't think a lot of the trans shit going on these days is entirely organic, just like I don't really think a lot of the racial strife in the US is. It will require it no longer being beneficial/profitable to the people pushing the idea/narrative for it to fail. Alternatively it would require people not only realizing that perhaps medicine in the US isn't entirely interested in your well being and more interested in either your wallet or your insurance payout but willing to do something about that.
> 
> A lot of people seem vaguely aware medicine no longer cares if you're doing well but more about their bottom line, but they don't seem aware of how serious the issue is nor the implication of all care under a system like that.


It's not even a conspiracy, a lot of the whole CRT/woke/trans stuff was fomented at publicly-funded universities, and then spread around through the bureaucracy & upper-class activism. It is almost _entirely _a top-down thing (think Mermaids), that the elites are pushing onto the average citizen as the supposed will of the nation.

Problem is- how do you fix it when the elites have bought into it? Will it collapse on its own once the elites find their new plaything? Or will some grassroots from below break apart that elite consensus, and allow those apprehensive-but-coerced elites to find their voices?


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 27, 2021)

throwawayguys said:


> A lot of troons bank on the idea of uploading their consciousness to a new body in the near future (trans-transhumanism?). Assuming the technology is developed and tracks the current trajectory of CRISPR-edited test tube babies, they'll kill themselves once they realize their _Ghost in the Shell _fantasy is a privilege restricted to the rich.
> That's what one hopes, at least.


You'd think they'd realize all this transhumanism will just be for the rich. Cyberpunk has a habit of hammering that in. It also hammers in how miserable the future it is portraying is. Just playing Deus Ex once is enough to figure that out.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 27, 2021)

Spoiler: More thoughts on the matter



One of the reasons I think it’ll implode sooner rather than later is because it’s composed of autists or people who are autist adjacent. I highly doubt it’ll last for more than 20 years. The only reason it doesn’t implode sooner is because it’s so profitable to big pharma.

Some think they’re going to succeed because they are autists but I have the opposite opinion. They may be smarter than an average normie but they will on average have less discipline, self-awareness, EQ, and more importantly less social awareness. Even with institutional support they’ll find a way to end the grift sooner than it could’ve lasted. They can make up for some of it by their screaming and dedication, but for a political movement to succeed they have to have broad acceptance and support. Being a janny can somewhat impede the spread of ideas but the issue is the individual autists themselves. Like they have to interact with the public and each interaction is small by collectively it will sway public opinion. Gay rights won not because of autistic screeching but because of normies who came out of the closet. I was born to a conservative family but what won me over was not the pedantic protestors or activists but rather my coworkers who came out and were relatively normal. If anything the activists pushed me away from the movement. The same applies here IMO but the difference is that almost no troons are sympathetic normies.

Being a nerd, I am of the opinion that people overestimate the abilities of spergs, especially when it comes to anything social or requiring teamwork. I blame pop culture for depicting smart individuals like they were some sort of Wizards that could magically solve every single situation. Autists Troons are the Achilles heel of the trans right movement.

Whether they want to admit it or not Chris Chandler and Jonathan Yaniv are more representative of the average troon than either is to the average Virginian or Canadian Jew. Could a movement composed of lolcows find a way to not fuck up something set up for them on a Golden platter? I would argue that they will find a way to screw things up even if the stars perfectly aligned.

Here are some questions to consider: How long do you think autists can cooperate together even if they’re in agreement on core beliefs and positions?   Do you think they can maintain the same core positions, beliefs, and more importantly collectively come up with the best way to act on them?  Can they really prevent themselves from not cooming publicly if it’s in their collective interests? Are you of the opinion that autists can prevent themselves from raging at obvious bait or even small incidental things that don’t hinder their general objectives? Are autists capable of having positive daily interactions with the public to build up and maintain positive PR? Can autists spin bad PR consistently? Can autists en masse cooperate with institutional support when it’s in their collective interests despite petty grievances they may hold? Can they do so consistently for a long period of time? Can autists really compromise when it’s in their interests to, especially for long term objectives? Will autists choose not to turn on each other if it benefits themselves but comes at the cost of their collective interests?

I’m very skeptical of autists cooperating or acting rationally when it comes to social or political movements. The longer they have to cooperate, the more likely it is that they’ll fuck up. Likewise the more socially aware they have to be, the more likely they are to fuck up. They may know not to take the bait, what they have to do, etc., but they’ll screw it up via infighting, jealousy, or bouts of tard rage. Take the superstraight meme for example. The smart thing to do would be to play off the meme and laugh it off, or at least ignore it. However, they couldn’t help but take the bait.

*Edit*
Another negative long term factor, at least from a social/psychological perspective, is their unemployment and poverty rates. Humans tend to look up to things that they associate with wealth/success and attempt to emulate it. The flip side of that coin is humans look down on attributes associated with poverty and will attempt to avoid it. The vast majority of troons are autists, and the vast majority of autists are unemployed. For now, many associate troonism with computer science but as people become more aware of troons and the fact that they’re neets, subconsciously they’ll be viewed more negatively.





Agent Abe Caprine said:


> You'd think they'd realize all this transhumanism will just be for the rich. Cyberpunk has a habit of hammering that in. It also hammers in how miserable the future it is portraying is. Just playing Deus Ex once is enough to figure that out.


Or if normies do have it, it’s used as leverage against them. Like they don’t even own their own bodies, but some faceless corporation or government does.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 27, 2021)

Winners don't kill themselves, losers do - and sorry to say, but 41% is a real loser's percentage.


----------



## BOONES (Apr 27, 2021)

How are they supposed to win when only 59% of them will survive long enough to even try?


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Apr 27, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> You'd think they'd realize all this transhumanism will just be for the rich. Cyberpunk has a habit of hammering that in. It also hammers in how miserable the future it is portraying is. Just playing Deus Ex once is enough to figure that out.


I have seen the transhuman future on second life, and I can tell you right now that no one is going to hire a 7'foot tall minotaur with lactating tittys for any kind of job position.

Also trannys who do live long enough to reach old age will be the funniest things on earth and every nigga gonna laugh nonstop at them. They will be a symbol of retardation across eons.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Apr 27, 2021)

Baguette Child said:


> Right now, it is subsidized by the masses- The ordinary people living ordinary lives and doing the ordinary things that society requires to keep functioning. But as troonism and the associated ideologies continue to chip away at the ordinary, continue to undermine the rank and file laborers who do the shit jobs day in and day out to keep their luxury lifestyles plausible, eventually it WILL (not might) reach a tipping point. Society cannot function with everyone being a victim who demands gibs and handouts. There has to be SOMEONE doing the actual survival-necessary work that underpins the whole house of cards. And as the system encourages more and more people to give that up, well...
> 
> It is ultimately inevitable that the whole mess will come tumbling down, and it will be both hilarious and terrifying to watch the process happen in real time.


I don't agree with this at all, the masses opinion does not matter unless they have a vanguard using them. The only way something like that comes to pass would be if wealth and prosperity goes away, which yes the apathy of the masses might accelerate things towards, but it would not just be them 'having enough'. In fact, the hope that SOMEONE ELSE will eventually do something is exactly what keeps anything from happening.


----------



## Salubrious (Apr 27, 2021)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> They have a lot of power now but corporations are all about saving face. They support trans rights not out of some sincere belief of being good but because it’s marketable and a lot of coomsumers will throw money at anyone who half attempts to market as LGBTQ+ friendly. A lot of normies have jobs and don’t want to be fired so they’ll willingly participate in double think, at least at the surface level.


And corporations are quickly learning that, surprise, when you cater to an entire group of people with no steady income or even ambitions, you can't make a lot of money out of it.

I think even now, corporations are only supporting the QT+ because of political power/gains as right now the country is leaning Democrat for the moment.  They have to already know by now that there's no direct money in the QT+, but they still need to make their political friends happy.


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 27, 2021)

The hope for the 41% to increase to 90%


----------



## jje100010001 (Apr 27, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> And corporations are quickly learning that, surprise, when you cater to an entire group of people with no steady income or even ambitions, you can't make a lot of money out of it.
> 
> I think even now, corporations are only supporting the QT+ because of political power/gains as right now the country is leaning Democrat for the moment.  They have to already know by now that there's no direct money in the QT+, but they still need to make their political friends happy.


Problem is that those organizations, in seeking that sort of equity and diversity, quickly become infested with the same types whom they try to cater towards.

Again, this is in larger part due to the fact that the woke are the only ones really willing to dump their time and lives into policing and furthering their cause, and take advantage of the average person's reluctance to be dragged through the mud or to endlessly fight against the vitriolic attacks that the woke favor.

So it's not only a matter of discovering that woke people don't really buy your stuff, but it's also discovering that the steering wheel no longer works as they're gotten control of the works, which can be almost, if not more terrifying.


----------



## Gone Ham (Apr 27, 2021)

State-mandated Moonroofs for Troons is my motto as president


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Apr 27, 2021)

Daily reminder that "troonism" *will* win for as long as you believe that the issue will resolve itself without stated viable actors as if we were talking about the El Niño phenomenon. Also, the pendulum society narrative is fallacious bullshit myopia on full display.

No, this isn't me being blackpilled. This is me telling you that expecting your problems to resolve themselves when they've gotten as bad as they have to begin with is an extremely bad habit and can only breed mediocrity, impotence, and greater indolence.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Apr 27, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Daily reminder that "troonism" *will* win for as long as you believe that the issue will resolve itself without stated viable actors as if we were talking about the El Niño phenomenon. Also, the pendulum society narrative is fallacious bullshit myopia on full display.
> 
> No, this isn't me being blackpilled. This is me telling you that expecting your problems to resolve themselves when they've gotten as bad as they have to begin with is an extremely bad habit and can only breed mediocrity, impotence, and greater indolence.


What are we gonna do about it? Troonism is to the 2010s what Bell Bottoms were to 1975.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Apr 27, 2021)

A movement built on irreversible catastrophic genital mutilation cannot reproduce itself, short of finding new recruits on a constant basis (you may know this as "grooming.")


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Apr 27, 2021)

Imminent collapse of the west is coming, when that happens they'll be among the first to die off along with everyone else who follows their demonic ideology


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Apr 27, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> What are we gonna do about it?


Contribute to community organization in the best ways you can. Work as hard as possible to instill value and worth in the lives of any children you have instead of letting them float adrift as easy prey to whatever lurks on places like Twitter, DeviantArt, Tumblr, or whatever else. Use the say you rightfully have in your own community, and recognize your existence as part of it instead of free-floating as though you were an atom-- from there, figure out all the various ways you can contribute to its present and future welfare. Learn to cogently argue your viewpoints whenever necessary-- in the first place, understand your viewpoints. Ingrain yourself in already existing community organizations (e.g. the local PTA, your local church) as you can in order to actualize any potential energy they have to strengthen your community.

Discipline yourself in mind and body-- nobody will begin to take you or your ideas seriously if your stature is closer to that of a scrawny or adipose coomer-- put another way, you won't fix your community in any way with your dick in your hand.

Recognize that you're never free-- you'll always be a slave to _something_, but the benefit of _liberty_ is that you are your own master. Subjugate yourself by your own hands so that nobody you don't know has the opportunity to do so by theirs. We aren't being robbed of our freedom-- we're willingly ceding our freedom because we don't recognize that we need to use it responsibly (i.e. live in _liberty_), and the insecurity that creates beckons the government to stabilize affairs at the cost of our freedom.

Come to peace with the fact that should you begin to be effective in your goals, you'll immediately be vilified by all kinds of people. Come to peace with the fact that the work you're undertaking is society-building and maintaining, and you likely won't see the change you want to see in your lifetime-- become comfortable with raising any children you have with the task of furthering and maintaining the foundation you've laid, or at least helping the children in your community be charged with said task.

The people who speak as though this issue will resolve itself because of some myopic historical conjecture or some idea that "the people" won't stand for this when some line is crossed (even though they've been allowing themselves to be trampled all the way up to this point _on multiple fronts_ and have no might to oppose the present zeitgeist) do so either because

1) they bought the triumpalistic lie about the ultimate, inevitable low-effort defeat of the "SJW menace" (and thus have no understanding of the true scope of the specific problems that irritate them), or

2) they're aware to some extent of what needs to be done but aren't willing to make the requisite sacrifices to have a fighting chance (or, they've resigned to collapse because they figure not enough people will make said sacrifices).

They'll never achieve anything, and they'll very well be trampled upon by those who _are _willing to sacrifice, as misguided as they may be-- as they should.


Saint Alphonsus said:


> A movement built on irreversible catastrophic genital mutilation cannot reproduce itself, short of finding new recruits on a constant basis (you may know this as "grooming.")


Expect that they will do so effectively and give them no chance to continue doing so.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (Apr 27, 2021)

Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite said:


> CONSPIRACY:
> I don't think a lot of the trans shit going on these days is entirely organic


I wouldnt doubt some fucked up mind high up somewhere might be pushing it, but I feel like the big 3 factors are Pornography addiction, Chemicals in plastic and everything else we consume , and people spending their youth online talking to like minded people, going down rabbit holes, being secluded. 
If people can swap bodies in the future, i dont know. If we eat from the tree of life, we're the gods. God help us.


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Apr 27, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> And corporations are quickly learning that, surprise, when you cater to an entire group of people with no steady income or even ambitions, you can't make a lot of money out of it.
> 
> I think even now, corporations are only supporting the QT+ because of political power/gains as right now the country is leaning Democrat for the moment.  They have to already know by now that there's no direct money in the QT+, but they still need to make their political friends happy.


Point 1 is very important.  To the corporations, troons are a single use resource.  You go up to them, wave a flag in their face, and they'll give you all of their money because they are insane cultists.  Thing is, that insanity generally speaking means they don't make any more money and trap themselves in a cycle of poverty entirely by their own volition.  There's no reason to continue courting a troon after they've been bled dry, because the blood's never coming back.  Simply throw the corpse away and find a fresh one to exploit.

Eventually, all the troons are going to be flat broke because of their terrible spending habits and inability to support themselves.  Every single dollar every troon has ever made will be in the pockets of a corporation.  At that point, pandering to them is no longer lucrative.  In an instant, the locusts will change their heading and target a new demographic, leaving the old one behind to decay, alone.

The only reason the DNC "supports" them is because, like everything the DNC does, they are a weapon whose sole purpose is to destroy what's left of America so they can fill the power vacuum with their own.  They rape your children and attack your wives and you can't do shit about it because that would be transphobic, and transphobes aren't people in Clown World.

Eventually the pendulum _must_ swing back and people will start to fight even if it costs them their own freedom, at which point the weapon is ineffective and will be discarded.  At that point the only option the troons will have will be to throw away their wig and whore makeup and hope to god nobody archived their Twitter account, because no matter who comes next, they will not tolerate their kind.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Apr 27, 2021)

Troonism already won. For the most part, it is just going to be sad girls who wear a binder to hide their tits until they find a boyfriend. The cock chopping won’t go away because there’s no incentive to. Even at its peak, society didn’t cheer on lobotomies like they do dick chopping. So that comparison is not going a valid one. The reason (((they))) push troonism is to subvert the already embattled nuclear family. To that point, as long as there’s a happy white couple, the push for troonism will continue unabated.

Theres no singular moment when troonism won but it happened 2015-2017 as activist groups moved quickly after gay marriage was legalized. Republicans at the 2016 debates could barely condemn it. Think about how gay marriage was treated in 2008 compared to troonism in 2016. The war was already lost by then.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Apr 27, 2021)

41% already purge themselves  we need to pump that number up. PUMP PUMP PUMP


----------



## Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite (Apr 27, 2021)

I have bad news in general for this thread. It gets brought up all over the place on this forum, but the 41% estimate is grossly inaccurate.

Its based on a self-reported poll some LGBT group did and trans people liked to run around quoting because it made them sound sympathetic and miserable, kind of like war vets or something. The truth is the question asked if they had ever attempted suicide or thought about suicide, and they were two different questions.

The problem here is of course this is a dramatic group of people who could be defining all kinds of bullshit as suicide attempts ranging from taking 3 Tylenol PM to a legitimate attempt and literally everything in between. I have 0 doubts some "attempts" included shit like "I looked everywhere for something that might kill me and couldn't find it but that totes counts." Truthfully given how many narcissistic personalities are in this demographic, coupled with the strange amount of male BPD cases the chances of a legitimate suicide attempt among them is very very low.

EDIT: I will add that psych wards strangely have a lot of malingering types in them. I have absolutely no clue what would possess someone to think thats somewhere you'd want to go, but you see patients all the time particularly of the SJW crowd who get themselves put in and clearly have no issue and just annoy the legitimate patients.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Apr 28, 2021)

The only way I can see trannies winning are if technology develops to the point to where transhumanism is real and people can alter their bodies however they wish. Like wake up oh I wanna be big tiddy goth gf press button sort of thing. Then everybody is a tranny. I think the elites are pushing all this troon stuff because they want to prime us for that sort of future. It sounds crazy, but when you look at the sheer amount of astroturf and billionaires funding it, you have to ask why? It's not like the 1% is made up of troons specifically. It's all old white men pouring money into it. Maybe they know something we don't.


----------



## Deepland Bystander (Apr 28, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> The only way I can see trannies winning are if technology develops to the point to where transhumanism is real and people can alter their bodies however they wish. Like wake up oh I wanna be big tiddy goth gf press button sort of thing. Then everybody is a tranny. I think the elites are pushing all this troon stuff because they want to prime us for that sort of future. It sounds crazy, but when you look at the sheer amount of astroturf and billionaires funding it, you have to ask why? It's not like the 1% is made up of troons specifically. It's all old white men pouring money into it. Maybe they know something we don't.


I wouldn't really mind if we got to the point that we can really alter our body at will. Then sex or gender won't matter anymore. But I'm speaking the point that we can do it for real, with whatever sci-fi technology it would be.

Currently troonism seem like a cosmetic body modification with a religious and social-caste connotation. It doesn't really change your sex, it's just s cultural signifiers, of a supernatural belief in seemingly "secular". And it is is a practice we can't question.... But then, we couldn't really question religious institutions in back in the day, either. When that kind of future arrived, we could look back and thought how primitive and pointless it was. Just like how we look at many practices in the past. But I do agree with many here that it is a very profitable, and they're the tool of the elites. At least.

I do think it'll be gradually phased out from the history. But I can't say when... And I don't think it will be of negative backlashes - troons winning is actually hurting their ideology. The more visibility troons have, the easier for people to have visual library to clock them. At one point, they won't be able to pass anymore.


----------



## MaxPayne (Apr 28, 2021)

The young are regarded as the most tolerant generation. That's why results of this LGBTQ survey are 'alarming'
					

Young people are growing less tolerant of LGBTQ individuals, a GLAAD acceptance survey shows, and advocates say a toxic culture may be to blame.



					www.usatoday.com
				





> Young people are growing less tolerant of LGBTQ individuals, a jarring turn for a generation traditionally considered embracing and open, a survey released Monday shows.
> 
> The number of Americans 18 to 34 who are comfortable interacting with LGBTQ people slipped from 53% in 2017 to 45% in 2018 – the only age group to show a decline, according to the annual Accelerating Acceptance report. And that is down from 63% in 2016.



Despite the propaganda and emphasis of tranny shit in the mainstream there is a growing discomfort.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 28, 2021)

Because of the health consequences HRT, SRS and puberty blockers have on the body. There will be no way to brush those under the rug given a decade or two.

Troonism as it currently exists will not last long, although some of the ideas tied to it like gender identity might stick around.


----------



## tygressofaera (Apr 28, 2021)

Most ex-trans supporters stopped supporting them once the pattern recognition between troonism and perversion became too prevalent to ignore. Your average normie supports "trans rights" because they think they're just normal people born in the wrong bodies. Being introduced to the truth is the quickest way to kick that to the curb.


----------



## Kiwifarmsname (Apr 28, 2021)

It depends on what you mean by win. I think it'll harm our society in bigger ways than now. But in a few hundred years it'll be a crazy distant memory.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Apr 28, 2021)

It will be different this time (tm)


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Apr 28, 2021)

Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite said:


> I have bad news in general for this thread. It gets brought up all over the place on this forum, but the 41% estimate is grossly inaccurate.
> 
> Its based on a self-reported poll some LGBT group did and trans people liked to run around quoting because it made them sound sympathetic and miserable, kind of like war vets or something. The truth is the question asked if they had ever attempted suicide or thought about suicide, and they were two different questions.
> 
> The problem here is of course this is a dramatic group of people who could be defining all kinds of bullshit as suicide attempts ranging from taking 3 Tylenol PM to a legitimate attempt and literally everything in between. I have 0 doubts some "attempts" included shit like "I looked everywhere for something that might kill me and couldn't find it but that totes counts." Truthfully given how many narcissistic personalities are in this demographic, coupled with the strange amount of male BPD cases the chances of a legitimate suicide attempt among them is very very low.


If you have anything that endeavors to differentiate between suicidal tendencies, suicidal attempts, and events recast as either of the aforementioned for pity points, then I'm all eyes. Otherwise, 41% of transgendered people self-reporting that they're _at least_ neck deep in the watery abyss of suicide is not a better picture, especially when they have distinct reasons to be pre- or post-op. 

Yes, it matters that the question posed conflates two ultimately different phenomenon. However, it _doesn't_ matter that it was self-reported. You wouldn't be able to conduct the survey, otherwise.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 28, 2021)

Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite said:


> I have bad news in general for this thread. It gets brought up all over the place on this forum, but the 41% estimate is grossly inaccurate.
> 
> Its based on a self-reported poll some LGBT group did and trans people liked to run around quoting because it made them sound sympathetic and miserable, kind of like war vets or something. The truth is the question asked if they had ever attempted suicide or thought about suicide, and they were two different questions.
> 
> ...


As someone who would regularly visit a mate on the psych ward, the BPD/NPD set made up a disproportionately large number of clients.

the suicide thing....  If you look at Caroline Flack, eventually the cries for help will go unheard.

different mate, cut herself up, not too bad, but she texted her ex (playing mind games) and the ex then called the ambulence. the police turned up before the medics.
They know who these people are and each time there is a cry for help, they just take longer... Result: Caroline Flack.


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 28, 2021)

Its a fad. Fads die out when something more sensational comes along.

I for one am terrified to see what comes next. I can only tell you it will somehow be even worse.


----------



## remiem (Apr 28, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> Its a fad. Fads die out when something more sensational comes along.
> 
> I for one am terrified to see what comes next. I can only tell you it will somehow be even worse.



Transanimals and transracial come to the forefront. If you can change gender you can obviously change specie and race. It's the only logical next step that takes it to a new extreme. Transracial coming to the forefront will further prove the farce of transgender as well as fucking with the current racial climate and transanimal will be the final step that peaks the world when some dumbasses run off to join a pride of lions or a pack of wolves and gets killed and eaten.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Apr 29, 2021)

remiem said:


> Transanimals and transracial come to the forefront. If you can change gender you can obviously change specie and race. It's the only logical next step that takes it to a new extreme. Transracial coming to the forefront will further prove the farce of transgender as well as fucking with the current racial climate and transanimal will be the final step that peaks the world when some dumbasses run off to join a pride of lions or a pack of wolves and gets killed and eaten.


Now *that's* absurd.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Apr 29, 2021)

At this point modern liberalism and troonism(+feminism) are basically the same thing. They have no coherent ideology, no plans for economic sustainability, no moral guidelines other than guilt and virtue signaling and materialism. They don't have the capability to create warriors for the coming conflicts. If this goes on, the future is a world run by Islam and China. About time if you ask me.



L50LasPak said:


> Its a fad. Fads die out when something more sensational comes along.
> 
> I for one am terrified to see what comes next. I can only tell you it will somehow be even worse.


The next fad is fascism.


----------



## Maxxicus Callahan (Apr 29, 2021)

Is there any reason anyone would think transgender people have not existed throughout human history? Even today you can look at other cultures where there are words to recognize trans people like in India where you have Hijra, these are eunuchs, intersex people and transgender people who have a recorded history since antiquity and are regarded by many as a third gender of sorts.

In our present media fixation on the issue it feels like something new and topical but it’s really not a new phenomenon. Some people like Camille Paglia regard this naval gazing obsession with sexuality as a sign of the decadence of a late Empire in decline.





I think that’s going a little too far but I find it interesting that she mentioned in another video that during the 2016 election there was this big conversation in the media about transgender bathrooms as a big political topic amidst the election coverage and this may very well have been a contributing factor to Trump’s victory on the culture front. But what bearing do transgender rights have on the material conditions of those living in society. The thing about trans rights is that they can fit neatly into the framework of the status quo. The largest capitalist interests like Bezos and Bill Gates can whole heartedly support trans issues without it affecting their bottom line and yet it stirs up so much controversy as a progressive struggle in the culture but does not bump up against calls for economic rights so in that way it is very easy for the powerful to echo and co opt these same calls for progress.

I get there is a lot to this issue that needs thorough discussion even trans people in their own community have loads of disagreement to the point they have Twitter mobbed and cancelled each other for not agreeing with one another just ask Contra Points. It’s a funny fixation here on KF I don’t really understand it but I respect why people have strong feelings about it with the issue of kids looking to transition now and the question of trans athletes. These are real concerns but my point is that it won’t fundamentally change very much in society unless you seriously believe it will lead to some clown world call for us all to embrace pedophilia next which I highly doubt.


----------



## Cool Dog (Apr 29, 2021)

Troons are the "too big to fail" of liberal ideology, they cant let the music stop because if troon "science" is doubted then anything else in the victimhood industry will be up for debate: women, minorities, gays, jews, etc, everybody will start wondering if those are victims or just a fucking sham like the troonies were

The troonie madness was never popular among normies, but after gays got their marriage laws there was this huge lobby dedicated to gay rights that was no longer needed. Thats a lot of money suddenly evaporating for people who got rich off promising gays to get them a wedding. So they went for the next group: troons

But now its too big, just the lawsuits from dead troons' families, troons who got butchered due to SRS, teen troons crippled by HRT for life, the numbers alone would bankrupt these assholes. Then you got the political damage, institutions, colleges, NGOs, entire governments who supported this shit will get smeared if troonism collapses

So its not a fad, it will keep going because they invented some shit even they cant stop


----------



## Deepland Bystander (Apr 29, 2021)

Maxxicus Callahan said:


> Is there any reason anyone would think transgender people have not existed throughout human history? Even today you can look at other cultures where there are words to recognize trans people like in India where you have Hijra, these are eunuchs, intersex people and transgender people who have a recorded history since antiquity and are regarded by many as a third gender of sorts.


I disagree with that bit. As someone who's come from a culture with 'third gender". Those categories are not like modern day transgenderism with emphasis on "authentic self", or pseudo-scientific reification of neurological gender identity. It exists in a different framework, and these cultures do not see their third gender as the same as the actual member of opposite sex - but rather an ascribed social role for gender-nonconforming people. And in the cases where their physiology were observed as 'normal' male or female, there isn't much attempt to hide that fact.

 You can also say that liberalism and "Scientism" in the west, are kind of a religion now. And it is a framework that focuses on individualism, categorising and creating a model of reality to be seen as objective truth with strictly defined words - this is a belief that see itself as free from superstitions, but like any religions, it doesn't see flaws in their claim and beliefs. And under this framework, 'transgender', is in a way, a third gender category for gender non-conforming people of the modern way. And the belief that there's innate gender identity or that your body should be run on a certain hormones (even if there's no solid study on the topic) seem to be as legitimate as believing that it is a Divine's will to crossdress and get yourself castrated.


I believe modern transgender definition or "gender dysphoria" cannot be used to extrapolate back in time or to other cultures that dealt with gender non-conforming people differently as if it is a natural kind and universal to all human experiences.


----------



## Maxxicus Callahan (Apr 29, 2021)

Deepland Bystander said:


> I disagree with that bit. As someone who's come from a culture with 'third gender". Those categories are not like modern day transgenderism with emphasis on "authentic self", or pseudo-scientific reification of neurological gender identity. It exists in a different framework, and these cultures do not see their third gender as the same as the actual member of opposite sex - but rather an ascribed social role for gender-nonconforming people. And in the cases where their physiology were observed as 'normal' male or female, there isn't much attempt to hide that fact.
> 
> You can also say that liberalism and "Scientism" in the west, are kind of a religion now. And it is a framework that focuses on individualism, categorising and creating a model of reality to be seen as objective truth with strictly defined words - this is a belief that see itself as free from superstitions, but like any religions, it doesn't see flaws in their claim and beliefs. And under this framework, 'transgender', is in a way, a third gender category for gender non-conforming people of the modern way. And the belief that there's innate gender identity or that your body should be run on a certain hormones (even if there's no solid study on the topic) seem to be as legitimate as believing that it is a Divine's will to crossdress and get yourself castrated.
> 
> ...


That’s a really great response thanks for that insight, some good food for thought.


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 29, 2021)

biozeminadae1 said:


> The next fad is fascism.


Don't hold your breath man.


----------



## Based Coffee Man (Apr 29, 2021)

I figure once we've had a few more years of this shit the bodies will be piled too high to ignore. That and the countless documentation on the internet, as hard as they try to scrub it away, will be there. Growing evidence of all the child grooming, bad-touchy bathroom dudes, and the sheer clownery of MtF's on social media... It's not creating a great look for troons, and will hopefully erode all this fake support for them by people who have 'progressed' out of their sense of reason. 

At the end of the day I feel bad for them, really. Mental illness fucking sucks, and no human deserves to suffer from it. Instead of funding treatment and research, like every other mental illness, they're being encouraged to have these horrendous surgeries. In the short term I bet it does help with the dysphoria until the crushing reality of the arm sausage/axe wound comes in. Hard to ignore something that causes you constant physical pain or discomfort every day for the rest of your life, because it's not even close to the real thing.


----------



## Had (Apr 29, 2021)

I couldn't agree more with OP


Had said:


> I still don't get how people can be asking this question, It's almost like a form of denial the Overton window has shifted and continues to shift for the past 30 years.
> Look at how Obama and Clinton where against gay marriage in 2008, what makes you think that any problems we see with progressivism won't be blamed on the issue itself.
> If the current shift continues any messed up surgeries or kids with fucked up endocrine systems will surely be blamed on the doctors being transphobic.
> Take a look at this interview with the Arkansas governor in it he says that trans kids conform to Reagan's idea of laissez fairism. Arkansas is a deeply red state.
> Giving kids HRT isn't even an out there political belief anymore it's being puppeted by mainstream conservative pundits.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Apr 29, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> Don't hold your breath man.


Oh, I won't be the one to have to hold it.


----------



## Republika (Apr 29, 2021)

Considering what troons do to their body, the amount of them that attempt suicide and bills that go against them being passed in dozens of states, there's a good chance that normalcy will claim victory in the end. The only thing going for them is normalization.


----------



## Save Goober (Apr 29, 2021)

Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite said:


> I have bad news in general for this thread. It gets brought up all over the place on this forum, but the 41% estimate is grossly inaccurate.


It should be pretty obvious just looking at this forum. How many troons are discussed here? And how many have an heroed? Like one?


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Apr 29, 2021)

melty said:


> It should be pretty obvious just looking at this forum. How many troons are discussed here? And how many have an heroed? Like one?


...lolcows have remarkable staying power?


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 29, 2021)

CharlesBarkley said:


> I have seen the transhuman future on second life, and I can tell you right now that no one is going to hire a 7'foot tall minotaur with lactating tittys for any kind of job position.
> 
> Also trannys who do live long enough to reach old age will be the funniest things on earth and every nigga gonna laugh nonstop at them. They will be a symbol of retardation across eons.


I think we’re living in a lolcow era. Like in a thousand years people won’t remember exactly when we reached the moon but they’ll remember the time the I Fucking Love Science crowd castrated themselves and wore dresses. Also if the Republic falls, the economy upends, etc., and anything bad in the next century will be attributed to it.


KingCoelacanth said:


> View attachment 2125350
> It will be different this time (tm)


I have a few counterpoints to this.

The first is not everyone who thinks trannyism is going to lose or is opposed to trannyism is a social conservative. Terfs are the best example of this. Many of these terfs still support gay marriage and overall are on the left, but they’ve become more vocal in their criticisms of trannyism. Every year they’re gaining more support, not less. At no point during the 2004 or 2008 elections was there a serious opposition amongst progressive activists to gay marriage. The main obstacle was the undecided, moderates, and social conservatives. There really wasn’t any opposition on the left, those who opposed it from the lgb community were die hard conservatives and token minorities. Many were republicans first, homos second. In contrast, there was quite an active number of libertarians and non-religious conservatives who vocally supported gay rights.

The second point is that I feel like this is the flip side of the “right side of history.” It basically boils down to people thinking that progressive activists are always going to win out, and if you don’t want to get left behind, you should jump ship and make sure you’re on the “correct side of history.” There isn’t a basis in this unless all you care and think about are nebulous “social values” and you ignore everything else. I’d argue though that progressives _aren’t_ winning out and when they do get something _at best_ it’s a concession by the establishment.

Trannyism only has so much clout because of big pharma, which has a lot of pull, supports it. The same big pharma also actively opposes and routinely beats a lot of progressive attempts to reform it. Why? Because reform would cost them bucket loads of money. It’s not that progressives are winning, they don’t feel like they’re winning, and many feel hopeless when it comes to guns, medical care, etc. When they do win its because they’re being milked for every last dime.

Third, there are some significant differences between gay rights and trans rights. Primarily, there really wasn’t an argument that many moderates and even a fair number of conservatives, would buy as to why gay marriage should be opposed. There really wasn’t something material at mistake, a lot of it was hypothetical fear mongering. A lot of opposition to gay marriage came down to ill defined ideas like “protect family values” and “religious freedom.” The issue with the former is that values are very subjective and aren’t necessarily universal. The problem with the latter is that not everyone was religious and even if they were, they’d ask ‘would or should religious freedom trump or even prevent two consenting adults from entering into a marriage agreement? How would two adults entering into a private agreement affect others religious beliefs?’ Turns out, most didn’t think it would and the apocalyptic preaching was wrong about it leading to arrests, the rapture, etc.

Other concerns that this line of thought would bring up (back then) is which religions and religious values should we allow to shape our society? Judo-Christian and even Christian values is a very, very broad concept and is very debatable. There are tens of thousands of congregations and I can assure you that there is not a lot they can agree on. Some denominations/religions for example oppose blood transfusions because of how they interpret the Old Testament. If we allowed religious values to dictate who can be married what consequences could it have on things like blood transfusions at the local level, especially in places where they made up a considerable portion of the population? (Lol I feel like I went back in time there for a bit).

This differs from trans rights in that trans rights have *very* substantial and material negative affects on others. Currently trannies are dominating women’s sports, are a threat to women and girls in bathrooms, the surgeries they proclaim are necessary are not as effective as advertised, and they’re irreversible. Furthermore many trannies think they’re animals, have multiple personalities, and are clearly mentally ill. One of the major advantages the lgb community had at the time is that they were often seen as just as or less crazy than fundies. A lot of them came out and were normies. In contrast trannies were the autistic kids in high school that flip out at the smallest perceived grievance. Its easier to defend gay rights when it’s for some relatively normal neighbor than it is to defend some bipolar furry pedo who claims to have multiple personalities and a feminine penis.

A fourth key difference is that there wasn’t as much money or attention that could be made from opposing gay rights like there will be with trans rights. There were some fundie grifters but it wasn’t as profitable. In contrast people were able to get progressive points if their children were gay or lesbian, much like how many can get them today if their kid is trans. If some attention whore tried to make their kid gay, and later it turned out they weren’t, it could be handwaved as a weird phase and forgotten about… There are people who flip out about being circumcised. Now imagine if those same people who were circumcised were pressured by their mothers to chop off their dicks. How would they feel? What would they do? They’ll shriek a lot more that’s for sure. How many of them would speak out and more importantly try to sue people? At that point there will be some that aren’t even interested in recouping money but just inflicting financial hardship on anyone they associate with their castration. With gays there wasn’t going to be a massive amount of lawsuits and if anything gay marriage would be a boon to family lawyers that specialize in divorce. With trannies there’s going to be _a lot_ of money in lawsuits. America is one of the most litigious countries ever. So of course people will sue when their daughter doesn’t get an athletic scholarship, is violated in the bathroom, when their kid is stunted because of puberty blockers, or because they were misled about being a woman in a man’s body. It’s going to be a shitshow of epic proportions…

Lastly, one also should factor in the grifters. How many would try to get 15 minutes of fame? If it got them views, donations, etc., how many would turn to YouTube and TikTok to talk about their slew of medical problems, their struggles with detransitioning, how they were lied and betrayed by the medical community, etc?


----------



## Secret Asshole (May 2, 2021)

So firstly, as a lot of people mentioned, there will be the health effects. Remember, a lot of these medications and surgeries are shown as this wonderous miracle cure for all of their mental problems, because all of their mental problems stem from being trans.

The problem here is multiple. 

1)  There are massive consequences to puberty blockers, surgery, drugs and hormone treatments. These are never very pretty, and its horror story after horror story. Unless you're going complete delusion, there's going to be a lot more people who are going to be angry about this whole movement. Its not going to be huge, but with the numbers of 'trans kids' we're seeing, you're going to have a not insignificant population are going to end up with massive health defects too big to hide. Eventually its going to come cascading out. 

Puberty blockers are completely unsafe, as you cannot just 'restart' puberty or replace one hormone for another and have your body magically accept it as the reverse gender. We are not interchangeable. So we're going to end up with entire populations who have been sterilized and trapped between androgyny, suffering from osteoporosis in their 30s and 40s or getting menopause and being post-menopausal by 30s. 

The surgeries themselves are expensive and it doesn't matter if people fuck them up, they're 'supporting troons' so they're untouchable right now. And then they're malpractice insurance will just eat it. 

2) A vast, vast majority of these people do not have GID. The number of troons is exploding right now while the LGB population has remained mostly the same. There's no reason as to why troons are exploding except that its trendy and in fashion. Eventually, the mental illnesses are just going to pile on and on until they completely break. Eventually because they don't have GID and have completely broken their bodies and having any chance at being remotely normal (that they've been lied to and shocker, most men and women do not want to date troons), that most are just fucking mental. I mean, we're seeing this already.

3) People on the side-lines are going to witness #1 and #2 and teach their kids to be tolerant and pretend to be tolerant themselves but will *not* let their kids troon out. The majority of normies are going to look at 1 and 2 and go 'holy fucking shit'. Don't get me wrong, they're not going to rock the boat. But that doesn't mean they're fucking getting on it either. 

And because troons are sterile, that ideology doesn't get passed on. Also most of these people don't want kids, so the ideology doesn't get passed on anyway. 

The medical and emotional consequences will be most visible.

Secondly, troons invade and try to pervert every single space to be about them. I have never seen such a small, tiny minority be so fucking loud, obnoxious and arrogant that they think they deserve everything coming to them. Seriously, they're <0.5% of the population, but EVERYTHING has to have a trans character? 3-4% are gay (6x - 7x the troon population) but the loudest, most obnoxious voices I hear are the fucking troons. 

This has not only caused massive conflict with heteros and cis people, but the 'LGB' wing as well. Drag queens and troons HATE each other. Troons hate drag queens because they pass better and drag queens hate troons because the troons feel like everything is trans. So there's this sort of war going on, because the troons are pissing off pretty much everyone involved. Because they cannot. shut. the. fuck. up. about how EVERYTHING is trans.

Crossdressing? Trans.
Tomboy? Trans.
Girl playing with boy's toys and clothes? Trans.
Boy playing with girl's toys and clothes? Trans. 
You play as a female character in a game? Trans.

They cannot shut the fuck up because they need the entire world completely justified for their own fucked choices.  

You simply cannot be that annoying and expect continued tolerance or acceptance of your bullshit. Not to mention the huge negative health consequences of trooning out. These are life-long medical conditions. They will NEVER go away and are going to cost massive amounts of dollars to fix, because while everyone is getting on the troon train, nobody cares about the de-transition train. 

A minority this obnoxious, destructive and actively harmful cannot maintain power without violence. It is simply not possible. Eventually there will be too many bodies, too many testimonials, too much support being siphoned off and too much money being lost for it to work. 

Its sort of like the trans-orbital lobotomy. Or the ice-pick lobotomy. If you look at the history of the lobotomy, it has a history much like troonism. Early on, lobotomies needed a full surgical team and a neurosurgeon and expert specialists who would decide if it was alright to preform one. It would target the correct anatomy and could even be helpful in some minority of cases (the full surgical team one).

In contrast, the trans-orbital lobotomy was inaccurate butchery done by a quack who boasted he could do 50 patients in a day. No more surgical teams, no more expensive neurosurgeons, anybody could do it! And it provided great benefits to the patient! The medical community loved it, because it was cheap, any fucktard could preform it and if they had problem patients, they'd just give them one. No more surgeons going 'naw dawg, fuck off'. Instead you had a fucking ice pick and a hammer and swished it around somewhere, who the fuck knows, for 40 seconds and then beep boop beep, magical cure! AMAZING TREATMENT.

Except the bodies started to pile up. People just became vegetables or had their complete cognitive thoughts destroyed. They became incapacitated or worse. Even despite the results being seen, the barbarity was popular because of its cost-effectiveness and dealing with people society didn't want to deal with. It was huge. And then it started to happen to so many people, including several famous cases, that it could no longer be ignored for what it was. 

Same thing with troonism. Started out as something you needed highly investigated, highly technical work done and if approved, sent to surgeons who generally specialized in doing these surgeries. Now? Any fucking quack with a prescription pad can just go 'its a troon, here's your puberty blockers, horse piss and a surgeon referral'. Except the surgeon is a butcher or some rando who doesn't specialize in these surgeries because the good ones are not fucking cheap. 

So you have this highly complex, intricate medical process that deals with the intricacies of human physiology and mental health...completely streamlined and done for-profit. These things have consequences that cannot be ignored, no matter how much virtue signaling, no matter how much canceling, no matter how much screaming you do, cannot be ignored.


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 2, 2021)

To be honest at the rate the tech is developing transgender culture will become redundant. If you can transition to your ideal then everyone would do it and no one would care. Which will be funny for our lolcows when they're still losers and now they can't use transgenderism as a shield.


----------



## Bastard_Call (May 2, 2021)

I don't. I think there's a tendency in this forum especially to overestimate just how many people are on your side. Step into the real world for a second and consider how many people are actually against transitioning. Elderly people? Sure. People on the bad side of their 40s? Maybe, but for every boomer dad there's a mom who would be absolutely delighted to have an alphabet son turned daughter. Anything below that and the majority swings pro-trans.

Believe it or not, radical feminists who would otherwise be pro-trans if it weren't for their own self-obsession are neither rational nor the majority. They weren't in 2016 when you hated them and they aren't now.


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (May 2, 2021)

Nature always finds a way to remove genetic defects!
When the degeneracy & mental illness hits critical mass nature will begin the purge...


----------



## KingCoelacanth (May 2, 2021)

Its really eye opening to see how many people on this site think that troons are somekind of super warriors that have made the entire west bend to their fantasies.
Troonism is just an aspect of the larger progressive movement.  As long as progressives exist, troonism will as well.  The more power progressives have, the prevalent troonism will become.  The individual troons themselves do not factor into these changes to society, if anything they're just pawns of progressive movement.


----------



## Banditotron (May 2, 2021)

I think it'll win but why should I give up? Giving up on what you believe in just because you don't think you'll win is defeatist garbage. Never surrender the truth!


----------



## Zero Day Defense (May 2, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> I think it'll win but why should I give up? Giving up on what you believe in just because you don't think you'll win is defeatist garbage. Never surrender the truth!


"If you win, you live. If you lose, your kids get trooned out by the state and then probably commit suicide."


----------



## Sopressata (May 2, 2021)

A big part of the very nature of people that do this is that they live for struggle and being a victim of something. The lawsuits will start soon enough against the medical community and parents. The long term health complications of having an open wound in between your legs the needs constant maintenance for life and pumping your healthy body with unatural hormones isn't going to end well. The rate of stroke and heart attack skyrockets when you take these hormones.  Most will never accept responsibility for what they've done to themselves. It will fall out of favor and be an embarrassing and horrific chapter in history.


----------



## Kornula (May 3, 2021)

Based Coffee Man said:


> I figure once we've had a few more years of this shit the bodies will be piled too high to ignore. That and the countless documentation on the internet, as hard as they try to scrub it away, will be there. Growing evidence of all the child grooming, bad-touchy bathroom dudes, and the sheer clownery of MtF's on social media... It's not creating a great look for troons, and will hopefully erode all this fake support for them by people who have 'progressed' out of their sense of reason.
> 
> At the end of the day I feel bad for them, really. Mental illness fucking sucks, and no human deserves to suffer from it. Instead of funding treatment and research, like every other mental illness, they're being encouraged to have these horrendous surgeries. In the short term I bet it does help with the dysphoria until the crushing reality of the arm sausage/axe wound comes in. Hard to ignore something that causes you constant physical pain or discomfort every day for the rest of your life, because it's not even close to the real thing.


Exactly!   Troonism will die..but it will take a huge pile of body bags as Based Coffee Man described to take place before it will be called out.  Sadly, people wont cry against this insanity UNTIL after their kid was raped by Yaniv... 400 times.


----------



## Wonder Boy (May 3, 2021)

trans literally is not real


----------



## StarDreamer2002 (May 10, 2021)

They cannot reproduce.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (May 10, 2021)

StarDreamer2002 said:


> They cannot reproduce.


are the people who say this genuinely retarded or just pretending to be?
You could say the same thing for fags, but look at how many of them there are nowadays.  If this was true then troons would've died off long ago rather than springing up now like weeds.


----------



## murdered meat bag (May 10, 2021)

KingCoelacanth said:


> are the people who say this genuinely retarded or just pretending to be?
> You could say the same thing for fags, but look at how many of them there are nowadays.  If this was true then troons would've died off long ago rather than springing up now like weeds.


They have to be groomed sure.


----------



## Tad Loaf (May 10, 2021)

In a generation or two it won't be hip to be a tranny anymore and kids will rebel against it and the cycle will continue


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (May 10, 2021)

I think pointing to fags is a terrible idea, because at the core of it, fags asked for the right to marry for tax benefits and that they be allowed to groom adults. Where as trans want global acceptance to their new age religion (madness) and that they be allowed to spread the trans identity to everything they want to so they can groom everyone they want to. Because while there's plenty of GIDs who would rather have never been noticed, most of the troons at large are auto-gynephiles and all this shit is about the most sexually repressed people possible.

tl;dr Fags understand as a group to segregate themselves and ask for only the same rights as others, this makes them inoffensive compared to a group likes Trans who wish for domination. Funny all these MtF's want to dominate people so thoroughly, isn't that a masculine thing?


----------



## Desu Vult (May 11, 2021)

To put it simply

Troons: 0.5% (if that) 

Wimminz: 50%

The latter tend to vote left on most issues, but only as long as the issue doesn't adversely affect them personally. And the amount of troons is currently starting to reach the critical mass where it does.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (May 31, 2021)

It won't win because it simply isn't very good at keeping track of what it believes in. Trannies don't point out transgender cows or anything, but they'll point out humans being transgender. Which makes no sense. If you ask them about it they'll say animals can't consent (unless they're furries), but then they'll say that children can consent to genital mutilation.
It's just a matter of time, it doesn't need any pushing, it will collapse by itself


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (May 31, 2021)

The trannies probably will win - clown world hasn't lost a single battle for decades, and I doubt it's going to start losing them now.

If they can keep rabid jihadists, sex-pests in dresses, inner city gangbangers, and out-and-proud homosexuals under the same political banner with barely any issues, I don't think they're going to fall apart merely because a few women got upset that the sex-pests wanted to go in their bathrooms "to help their gender dysphoria".


----------



## jje100010001 (May 31, 2021)

Tad Loaf said:


> In a generation or two it won't be hip to be a tranny anymore and kids will rebel against it and the cycle will continue


I bet in 10-20 years or so once the current crop of trannies starts to shrivel up.

Previously wasn't as much of a case since transgenders were mostly confined within the gay community.


----------



## Cool Dog (Jun 1, 2021)

Secret Asshole said:


> And then they're malpractice insurance will just eat it.


It wont because there wont be a trial in the first place, in commieformia they passed a law that basically shields all doctors performing troonery from malpractice lawsuits, they would have to outright kill a troon in the operating table on purpose to actually have to pay up, lose their license and/or go to jail

Same with pharma companies, good luck winning a lawsuit against their army of lawyers


----------



## Str8Bustah (Jun 1, 2021)

The trannies might win a temporary victory against the flesh, but I've never seen a tranny stop an earthquake, or a tidal wave, or an ice age, or a carrington event, or a micronova, or a meteor impact. In fact, the more troons there are then the larger the population die-off when the next big disaster happens.

I wouldn't worry so much about this, when you make deals with the devil, he'll take his payment eventually, and you'll always draw the short straw. All you need to focus on is outliving people who cheat to get ahead; be the tortoise, not the hare.


----------



## get_ur_gamon (Jun 3, 2021)

Hopefully in 20 years when a lot of these kids are grown up and face the consequences for puberty blockers and unneccissary gential mutilation they will look for someone to blame. Lawyers will jump on it and it will blow up to be a big scandal. The power of money and lawsuits might force some change but I suspect it will end up like the opioid crisis, ie, big pharma gets away with minimal money paid out but some regulation gets introduced eventually.
Women will have to suck it up in the meantime, and all the libfems who cheered this on will have to face to reality of having no single sex spaces. Sucks for all the Terfs but it won't be fixed any other way.


----------



## Sealbaby (Jun 3, 2021)

More insanity will just keep coming out of the woodwork, such as pic related, until the establishment types just can't politely humour it any more.

The irony that Australia, the country which produced Germaine Greer, noted TERF and author of 'The Female Eunuch', 50 years later produced the world's first literal female eunuch.

We're living in the future and it's horseshit.



			Forever young? The ethics of ongoing puberty suppression for non-binary adults | Journal of Medical Ethics


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (Jun 3, 2021)

Pupworm said:


> More insanity will just keep coming out of the woodwork, such as pic related, until the establishment types just can't politely humour it any more.
> 
> The irony that Australia, the country which produced Germaine Greer, noted TERF and author of 'The Female Eunuch', 50 years later produced the world's first literal female eunuch.
> 
> ...





> _Phoenix was confident they would identify as non-binary for the rest of their life and wanted to stay on puberty blockers forever to ensure their body would stay in a genderless state_



Does Phoenix has social media? Does Phoenix has picture of themselves online ? They sound like a fascinating individual and I know a community or two that would love to keep up with Phoenix.


----------



## Antarctic Hellbeast (Jun 3, 2021)

As soon as the niggers that they love to shill so much become an overwhelming majority with the near complete annihilation of anyone capable of thinking straight, these faggots will disappear overnight due to that demographic's tendency for chimp outs and random acts of violence alongside their drug addictions and low IQ.


----------



## Sealbaby (Jun 3, 2021)

Astrapi said:


> Does Phoenix has social media?



There was another paper about Phoenix in Dec 2020. Contains such cool and normal statements as:* "In Phoenix's case, it is not correct to state that their brain is 'prepubertal' (since they had enetered the second Tanner stage of puberty before beginning puberty suppression)".*

I haven't been able to find any identifying information. Also, moralfagging, but even if I did I'd be reluctant to post it. She is so obviously a victim of parental neglect and unethical experimentation that even to put her adjacent to the likes of Yaniv on this forum feels unfair.









						(PDF) Identity, Well-being and Autonomy in Ongoing Puberty Suppression for Non-binary Adults: a Response to the Commentaries
					

PDF | We discuss the central ethical conundrum for clinicians working with young people like Phoenix: namely, how to respect, value and defer to a... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




					www.researchgate.net


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (Jun 3, 2021)

Pupworm said:


> There was another paper about Phoenix in Dec 2020. Contains such cool and normal statements as:* "In Phoenix's case, it is not correct to state that their brain is 'prepubertal' (since they had enetered the second Tanner stage of puberty before beginning puberty suppression)".*
> 
> I haven't been able to find any identifying information. Also, moralfagging, but even if I did I'd be reluctant to post it. She is so obviously a victim of parental neglect and unethical experimentation that even to put her adjacent to the likes of Yaniv on this forum feels unfair.
> 
> ...


Dude i was obviously kidding
Tho i do am curious what an individual who wants to live on blockers looks like.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Jun 4, 2021)

Trannies will loose when they are seen as the conservative reactionary faction that is too old to accept the new values of transpecies  furries who just want to turn into dog people and grow up to marry other dogs


----------



## CrippleThreat (Jun 4, 2021)

Dudes won't ever look good in dresses, even if they do go balls to wall with sissification. Chicks are only trooning out for attention tbh.


----------



## Billy Beer (Jun 4, 2021)

Troons and fags are the cool fad right now. They'll get a few bones chucked their way, then pushed to the sidelines when the next cultural revolution fad takes hold.


----------



## Law (Jun 4, 2021)

Because reality always bats last. The reality of the situation is that transmen are female, and transwomen are male. Cartoons, comics, Twitter slapfights, fanfiction and video games are just noise. Human biology is real, and will re-assert itself eventually. 
In fact, I think the backlash has already begun. Men with sexual fetishes flew too close to the sun, as usual. The leaders of the Trans Rights Internet Screech Squad are stupid, arrogant, and into wierd sex stuff, so them crashing and burning is pretty much inevitable. Luckily I have this fine website to archive all the flameouts.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Jun 4, 2021)

Instead of asking why trannyism won’t win, ask the inverse: what about it as a social movement do you think makes it so uniquely powerful that it’ll last indefinitely when other equally powerful (and then some) ideas or movements all faced their inevitable downfall within a couple of decades?

You have to remember that at one point, it was utterly inconceivable that fundamentalist Christians would ever be ousted from power in the government. Yet, generations change, and they were. Trannies are literally just this generation’s religious fundamentalists.


----------



## DoNotReadTheFinePrint (Jun 4, 2021)

TenMilesWide said:


> We're talking about a movement of people who chemically and surgically ruin their bodies and then commit suicide when that fails to fix their lives, it's just not built to last.


I can't wait for the children, who are force to become the other sex by their insane parents, to become the next Thalidomide scandal.


----------



## Swein Forkbeard (Jun 4, 2021)

KingCoelacanth said:


> Its really eye opening to see how many people on this site think that troons are somekind of super warriors that have made the entire west bend to their fantasies.
> Troonism is just an aspect of the larger progressive movement.  As long as progressives exist, troonism will as well.  The more power progressives have, the prevalent troonism will become.  The individual troons themselves do not factor into these changes to society, if anything they're just pawns of progressive movement.


Inasmuch as the troons are part of the larger “progressive” / Critical Race Theory / cultural Marxist movement that is driving the elites in US Canada and Western Europe, yes they will win. It’s all part of a larger stealth movement that is happening to impose a kind of repressive communism on us. The increasing criminalisation of people just for putting opinions on Twitter, and most of all the erosion of the nuclear family and the erosion of trust between races, is all part of the same movement. We are having our freedom of thought and self respect removed from us, a little more each day.

It will be exacerbated as we get ever more vicious viruses pumped out of Chinese labs until western governments have no choice but to impose a permanent lockdown, coupled with draconian curbs on freedom, and at that point they’ll have no choice but to impose communism because capitalism simply cannot function in those conditions. So we’ll all be in our homes, atomised from each other, reliant on government for income and increasing numbers of us will end up living fully online behind a troon avatar.

This is just the beginning. western civilisation is collapsing because we’ve forgotten how to do the things that made it great in the first place (family, community trust, hard work, self improvement, shared beliefs). Things are only gonna get more ugly.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jun 4, 2021)

Gar For Archer said:


> You have to remember that at one point, it was utterly inconceivable that fundamentalist Christians would ever be ousted from power in the government.


Their opponents worked for that-- over the course of _decades_, even. They were aggressive in countering the influence of the fundies in every single culture foothold that would even remotely tolerate their presence, and combined with how callous the fundies were/made themselves look, they were able to come to dominate the culture.

It wasn't at all inconceivable.


----------



## Seventh Star (Jun 5, 2021)

Going by your argument that there's a whole society propping them up, the sole superpower era has already ended, and China is on the rise. For better or for worse, this phenomenon will be short. As bad as the Chinese are, hopefully some of the better cultural aspects will influence what will remain of the West.


----------



## FEETLOAF (Jun 5, 2021)

Nothing unnatural lasts forever.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Jun 5, 2021)

Statistically, some rank "true transgenders" as less than 0.01% of the population.

If there is a minority of people actually "born like that", that is one thing - however eventually the fad of intentionally promoting transgender propaganda via the media simply because it sells, or because the sex-reassignment industry is a very niche market and has to turn a profit (and further confusing people who don't need it) will die off, since there's no substance behind it to begin with, and very little of it is "medical" or "scientific", as opposed to just radical, cultish political ideologies intermingling themselves with it to the point of absurdity and contradiction.

It's just snake oil preying on stupid people and doesn't have the substance behind it to be more than a passing fad - like Disco music or "New Coke".


----------



## MugolEx (Jun 5, 2021)

Idiotron said:


> Institutions and companies only support this because, according to the polls, the majority is in favor of it.
> However, the support is going down rapidly, year after year.
> As soon as public support drops below 50% (which might happen by the end of 2020's, mid 2030's at the latest), troons will be pushed back into the niche they came from.


See, this makes sense. But we live in clown world were pedophilia is becoming more acceptable by the day, and their are 249 genders. Kids today are being taught and pushed towards sexual deviancy. If you're a white male, you are taught all of societies problems are caused by you being born as white and male. It's not a very advantages position to be in and kids will catch on to this quickly. The easiest way out of such a position for a kid is to become sexually deviant themeselfs and say they are trans or whatever. I suspect that this is the plan to keep troons a thing.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jun 5, 2021)

FEETLOAF said:


> Nothing unnatural lasts forever.



 Nothing is unnatural. We cannot act contrary to our natures.


----------



## Idiotron (Jun 5, 2021)

MugolEx said:


> See, this makes sense. But we live in clown world were pedophilia is becoming more acceptable by the day, and their are 249 genders. Kids today are being taught and pushed towards sexual deviancy. If you're a white male, you are taught all of societies problems are caused by you being born as white and male. It's not a very advantages position to be in and kids will catch on to this quickly. The easiest way out of such a position for a kid is to become sexually deviant themeselfs and say they are trans or whatever. I suspect that this is the plan to keep troons a thing.


You must be very young and not remember the past but, as late as 2009, 2010 even, none of this was happening.
This woke shit is very new and very temporary, you'll realize that as you'll get older and the world will change again and again.
I've been there when this started and I can see that it's starting to go away.
Just don't be afraid and say what you really think.
You might get shit for it for a few years but the more you speak out, the more confident others around you will become and they'll start speaking out too.
Truth is, hardly anybody is really in favor of this but everybody thinks that they're the only one because of all the propaganda.
All it takes is for a single person, you, to speak out and you'll give that boost to a hundred other people.
Stay strong.


----------



## FEETLOAF (Jun 5, 2021)

Emperor Julian said:


> Nothing is unnatural. We cannot act contrary to our natures.


Human beings have free will and can act contrary to our natures. Everything else can't.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jun 5, 2021)

FEETLOAF said:


> Human beings have free will and can act contrary to our natures. Everything else can't.


Decisions based on free will with negative results is in line with our nature. Also loosely speaking causality means its questionable if we actually have free will in a philosophical sense


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jun 5, 2021)

Emperor Julian said:


> Nothing is unnatural. We cannot act contrary to our natures.


Supernatural belief is unatural and we've been drinking from that punch bowl for how long now?


----------



## The Spice boi (Jun 5, 2021)

I'm going to assume your American. If so, here's a helpful guide to actually understanding wtf is going on in your country:

Troons don't matter, Nazis don't matter. The left and right don't exist, and are useful tools to keeping the general populace out of real politics. There's only two major political powers you need to worry about in this day and age: Fossil fuels and the military industrial complex, and on the other side banks and big tech. And if your country ever tears itself apart in civil war, it'll be because of climate change. It doesn't even matter if climate change is even real, all you need is that someone will lose if renewable energy markets open up or don't.

They're the real players in this. Troons and Nazis are useful Cannon fodder to argue with each other and not see the bigger picture. The solution to this dilemma for you? There isn't one. You're an idiot who isn't in the circle, just like the rest of us. Keep your chin up, pay your taxes and just wait patiently for China to eat you alive


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jun 5, 2021)

Dildo said:


> Supernatural belief is unatural and we've been drinking from that punch bowl for how long now?



 Neither of those things are unnatural.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Jun 5, 2021)

Idiotron said:


> You must be very young and not remember the past but, as late as 2009, 2010 even, none of this was happening.


A lot of this woke shit was very much alive in the early 90s, but it didn't have as much open support as it does today.


----------



## Wuornos (Jun 5, 2021)

KingCoelacanth said:


> A lot of this woke shit was very much alive in the early 90s, but it didn't have as much open support as it does today.


To my memory, that's when it all started too with "political correctness." Then PC went extreme from 2010 onwards and became "woke."


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Jun 5, 2021)

Moloko said:


> To my memory, that's when it all started too with "political correctness." Then PC went extreme from 2010 onwards and became "woke."


You can look at kurt cobain quotes and he has plenty on social justice that fit perfectly in with what we have now.  Many other artists were similar and universities were comparable to today (although to a lesser extent)
It started rather strong, become dormant for about 15 years then came out in full force around 2010


----------



## Coomer For Hire (Jun 6, 2021)

The current idea of troonism is a social fad that will die due to all the negative side effects of it.
Give it like 10 years, and when the zoomers get some time to think about shit and maybe face some life problems that don't exist on the internet, and realize how fake all that shit is.
Then you'll get the regret stories of people who would otherwise want to reproduce, suicides, who face years of continued depression despite transitioning, and so on.
Given the skyrocketing rate of people trooning out, it just means that there will be more and more of those stories later on.
Those negative stories will stack up until people realize "maybe we shouldn't do this shit". Similar to that realization with Prefrontal Lobotomies.

The negative side-effects of troonism are far more worrisome.
Their active denial of reality and attempt to enforce acceptance of that denial is extremely dangerous.
Control of how the world is seen is a foundational piece of an authoritarian society.

So don't tolerate that shit, don't use pronouns, don't use their tranny name if you know their real one.
The less acceptance you have for their delusions the less control you give those delusions over yourself and others.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 6, 2021)

Swein Forkbeard said:


> It will be exacerbated as we get ever more vicious viruses pumped out of Chinese labs until western governments have no choice but to impose a permanent lockdown,


Why would they have to? Look what they're able to do with an unimpressive flu.


----------



## Question Mark (Jun 13, 2021)

KingCoelacanth said:


> I see a lot of people here and on other sites talk about troonism as if its some winable battle and not an inevitable defeat.


What do you mean by "win"? Trannies will just weed themselves out of the gene pool in the long run. You can't reproduce if you cut your balls off.


----------



## Sealbaby (Jun 15, 2021)

Coomer For Hire said:


> The current idea of troonism is a social fad that will die due to all the negative side effects of it.


No, troonism will be around for much longer than just ten years.
The 1980s/1990s 'repressed'/'recovered' memory fad in psychotherapy was bad enough, and that was debunked pretty quickly by Elizabeth Loftus in the 2000s. But it's still going in the form of the 'plurals' community. The science doesn't matter. They don't even bother to look into it.

Now imagine if, in the 2000s, mental health units had you post on your door whether you identified as having repressed memories of childhood molestation or not. That is the situation that is keeping the troon train running at full speed for at least the next decade. Especially insofar as the practices in pic related penetrate the Third World.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Jun 15, 2021)

OP is a tranny chaser change my mind


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Jun 15, 2021)

The movement will end when people realize, in the long run, that they haven't gotten what they wanted: a rainbow version of the white picket fence house.


----------



## Vaclav (Jun 15, 2021)

Another reason troonism has an expiration date is the way it throws open its arms to welcome every pervert, nonce and predator who feels like putting on a dress. Never before has a movement so eagerly adopted the scum of society as its heroes.

The gay movement had people like Foucault, Harry Hay, Allen Ginsburg and other pedos, but their acts were swept under the rug. They practiced "respectability politics," as it were. The trans movement has no concept of respectability whatsoever. When they make Alok "your kids aren't as straight and narrow as you think" Vaid-Menon a figurehead, they're sending a loud and clear message to every creep who's used to keeping his fantasies to himself, telling them that he's welcome in their movement.

The troon depravity we've seen so far is just the tip of the iceberg. Before it's over we'll see things that make Jonathan Yaniv look tame. And the trans community is incapable of saying no, you don't belong with us. They just keep inviting them in. Even the dullest of NPCs will eventually see the pattern of all the worst sexual predators flying the trans flag.


----------



## Coomer For Hire (Jun 20, 2021)

Pupworm said:


> The science doesn't matter. They don't even bother to look into it.


Yeah, it normally doesn't in actually convincing people.

It will matter when normal people start seeing their friends and family troon out, then steadily degrade mentally and physically until they potentially commit suicide, detransition, or become a crazy retard you don't want to associate with.
When they start having these mental cases flip out on them over stupid shit and demanding things from just your average person, more and more people just see the bad shit that follows in its wake.

Most people wont be convinced from a bunch of numbers and statistics, they'll be convinced when it starts to affect their lives and they feel it.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 20, 2021)

They're insane, proud of being molested and want to be the center of attention in any circumstance.


----------



## ash9990 (Jun 20, 2021)

Ask Bill Gates, every troon is vaccinated.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Aug 1, 2021)

One serious economic downturn is enough to make people stop playing nice to pervs and creeps and stomp on them in the fight for scarce resources.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Aug 1, 2021)

My ancestors lived through communism and that shit fucking fell into complete and total ruin. Commies had the numbers, the ideology, the hatred for the old establishment to fuck off. They even had the resources and the fuck you power to do what they wanted. And they still fucking fell.
I'd imagine some retarded troons and their impotent political lackeys are no way near as competent or merciless as fucking Stalin.
I guarantee you this shit will either fade away or burn itself to shit in the next few decades which is a long time, but most of us will see that shit happen. Gonna be interesting to see what comes next also.


----------



## Truman the Jewman (Aug 1, 2021)

My problem with the troons, as others have said, is that they have never presented themselves respectably. It's always incredibly open, horrendous, degenerate shit, and rather than just practice it themselves (which is bad enough) they insist upon forcing it on the general population, who, these days, are so afraid of being "un-PC" that they'll scrape and grovel til the dilation stations are put up.

At least the gays, back when the movement started to gain acceptance, had the class to put a veneer of class and learnedness onto their movement, even if raw backroom sex and weird speed parties were happening in the background.

We live in clown world now, anyway. Everything's fucked. I'm just waiting for World War III to start.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Aug 2, 2021)

At first I believed that the OP was right, but then I realized that there is a way troons could lose and I believe that it is very likely.
1. Troons continue to win
2. White birth rates drop, as they have been
3. White countries continue to promote anti-nationalist and anti-white ideologies.
4. As birth rates drop in white countries, the elites will continue to push for more immigration so that they can continue to fill gaps in the labor force and grow the economy.
5. In Europe and Russia, Islamic migrants will enter the country and refuse to adopt troon ideology. North America will become majority Hispanic and eventually the entire American continent will be unified under one political system. What we currently refer to as Latin America will benefit from this and standards of living will improve there. Improving standards of living will lead to a drop in birth rates. This will have to be fixed by Muslim migrants from Europe, Russia, and the middle east. 
6. Inshallah, the world shall be enlightened by Islam, free from degeneracy, and united as one brotherhood of man.


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Aug 2, 2021)

They don't reproduce of their own accord for one


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Aug 2, 2021)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> In Europe and Russia


Russia is already immune to this bullshit. 

Also, say all you want about current generation, but the edgy teens will reject this culture and push against it. Just wait till they hit puberty.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Aug 2, 2021)

Kiwifag said:


> Russia is already immune to this bullshit.
> 
> Also, say all you want about current generation, but the edgy teens will reject this culture and push against it. Just wait till they hit puberty.


Optimistic. 

What makes you say that Russia is immune this? All it will really take for things to change in Russia is for Putin to die and be replaced by someone who is more pro-west (most likely with CIA involvement). 

And why do you say the edgy teens will reject it? How will they reject it?


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Aug 2, 2021)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> What makes you say that Russia is immune this? All it will really take for things to change in Russia is for Putin to die and be replaced by someone who is more pro-west (most likely with CIA involvement).


You can't kill this snake by cutting only the head. The media will parrot pro-LGBTBW+-* propaganda, but your average Russian will not buy this shit.

And the US isn't as powerful enough to infiltrate the top levels of the Kremlin, from what I see.



AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> And why do you say the edgy teens will reject it? How will they reject it?


The whole troony/LGBT/feminism started with atheist teens trying to be edgy.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Aug 3, 2021)

When their transitioned kids begin to resent their parents, it's gonna be a bumpy ride!


----------



## ImFuckingBored (Aug 4, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> I think that things aren't going well the way they are going.
> 
> Now, I'm starting to think that you first worlders are gonna a rough awakening in the form of a hardcore recession that'll make '08 look like child's play. Europe will get it worse, hell, maybe that lead into the EU's collapse.
> 
> ...


Nah we're going down the road of the world ending in fire with the retards letting it roast.


----------



## AcidityLiquidity (Aug 4, 2021)

Troonism isn't the end goal, it is just a weapon for (((certain individuals))) to undermine western society.

If a certain group of men in small hats do end up winning, you'll continue to see an explosion of troons since they will be exalted even more so than now.
If the west can get its head of it's ass, and  someone with some actual balls gets control you'll see those degenerates nailed to a cross in minecraft.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 4, 2021)

The big reason is that the beast will eat itself.

It's only just starting, but you're already getting cases of people who were pushed to transition, never saw any medical diagnosis before doing so, permanently fucked up their bodies, and only realized all too late that they weren't trans and were being groomed for it. Social Media aggressively persecutes these apostates, but their numbers increase by the day, as do studies about social contagions and sexual deviants advocating child transitioning.

Eventually, this will come to a head when a critical mass is hit. Give it a few more years and the damage done by troons to an entire generation of people is going to be unmistakable. This will be on top of the flagship poster-child of the T part of LGBT increasingly being the likes of Jonathan Yaniv and friends. As the acceptance of LGBT people plummets as a direct consequence of Troon actions, eventually the corporate side of things will pull out and the entire thing will collapse.

As was the case when legitimately transgendered people wound up being the most hurt  and shoved out of their own communities when the Troons took over, however, they will be the ones holding the bag when the entire shit-show comes crashing down, and even in the entire thing fucking up it will be innocent people who suffer the most.

Fuck Troons.


----------



## RageCageChamp19 (Aug 5, 2021)

As long as you have a way to not associate with them, they can't win.
Just surround yourself with people you like, get married, have kids, and watch with whom your kids associate, also, don't let them access the internet without supervision.


----------



## MG-34 (Aug 5, 2021)

As time goes on more and more people can connect the dots and realize trannies are just broken people who were more often sexually assaulted as a child and alarmingly want to sexually assault children themselves. We see it as trannies and their allies try to normalize pedophilia, trannies actively seek out to be inappropriate around children and tranny ecelebs get caught up in CP or grooming scandals. Even faggots and dykes are getting sick of trannies shit. Finally the new profitable markets in the future are going to be in East Asia as the Western economies keep shooting themselves in the head with dumb garbage like green hippie initiatives that are largely ignored in major Asian Markets like Japan, China and the Koreas or printing money and devaluing the dollar more and more to keep niggers well behaved and off the streets. Asian people don't like trannies and are likely the reason we haven't seen troons flooded in movies that need to open in Asian Markets to be successful like they have with diversity actors, thus large companies are going to dump troon pandering in order to keep profits up.


----------



## Oglooger (Aug 5, 2021)

Vaclav said:


> The troon depravity we've seen so far is just the tip of the iceberg. Before it's over we'll see things that make Jonathan Yaniv look tame. And the trans community is incapable of saying no, you don't belong with us.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Aug 5, 2021)

What makes you think it will?


----------



## Angry Canadian (Aug 5, 2021)

Because 50% of them commit suicide and 50% of them are infertile.  There are only so many orphans in the world for them to adopt.  Their ideologies are so retarded and unrenewable that they'll delete themselves in a few generations. Plus TERFs (as fucking annoying as they are) have started becoming more and more vocal about their disapproval.  Women are a far bigger voting base compared to trannies and politicians will cater their policies towards the biggest group.  The pro-tranny clique is shrinking, and trannies are deleting themselves from the genepool/society.  We're in for a wild ride, the next few decades are going to be comparable to a cornered wild animal going absolutely apeshit to actualize it's will to live, instead of a beaten racoon sinking it's rabbies infested fangs into your arm, it's going to be a troon whipping their dilators around like nunchucks; it's going to be crazy, but it'll end and that'll be all there is to it.  In 30 years we'll remember troonism the way emo is remembered today.


----------



## ReturnedHermit (Aug 5, 2021)

"Troonism" is about consensus cracking and shifting perceptions of healthcare. The trans community is, at best, a eunuch class only marginally empowered by the elite in exchange for their guaranteed infertility and dependence. Their "win condition" of  social hierarchy dominance, protected class status, normalization, and compelled acceptance will always be secondary to The Science. As we have seen with mRNA vaccines, The Science can make its presence felt in more efficient and substantial ways. The service recipient when discussing something as big as troonism is never the troons themselves. 

Consider an alternative view for a moment: troonism is, and always was, transhumanism. Shifting the role of healthcare and the medical industry at large away from providing "fixes" to existing problems, towards providing "customizations" and "enhancements". The reason for using troons is simple market research regarding the sexless, isolated, and lonely lives experienced by millions of millennials. You're not going to start off with performance enhancements, longevity treatments, or cyberpunk implants. No, you start with the kids and the boomers. For kids, you provide a path to power for social outcasts. For boomers, you provide boner pills and menopause treatments. If you're lucky, you get to experiment with prisoners using chemical castration, but if that fails you can always provide the same treatment as a fix for prostate cancer. The goal has always been to expand markets into places we have predicted will exist for 70 years. 

The troons won't win, but the transhumanists certainly will. And I think anyone who has read any sort of science fiction already figured that was the case. Maybe they didn't expect to live through it, I guess.


----------



## Robert w'E'd Leef (Aug 5, 2021)

it's so nakedly repulsive that I have to have hope in my heart that it will be washed away like everything else in this weimar nightmare


----------



## energ1a (Aug 6, 2021)

Troonism is a thing now? Lets not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## Cool Dog (Aug 6, 2021)

get_ur_gamon said:


> Hopefully in 20 years when a lot of these kids are grown up and face the consequences for puberty blockers and unneccissary gential mutilation they will look for someone to blame. Lawyers will jump on it and it will blow up to be a big scandal. The power of money and lawsuits might force some change but I suspect it will end up like the opioid crisis, ie, big pharma gets away with minimal money paid out but some regulation gets introduced eventually.
> Women will have to suck it up in the meantime, and all the libfems who cheered this on will have to face to reality of having no single sex spaces. Sucks for all the Terfs but it won't be fixed any other way.


TERFs are the radfems that created this bullshit gender culture that allowed troons to exist, so fuck'em they made their bed


----------



## get_ur_gamon (Aug 6, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> TERFs are the radfems that created this bullshit gender culture that allowed troons to exist, so fuck'em they made their bed


I think you mean lib fems. Radical feminism has never once stood for men becoming women, and has always advocated for males to take a back seat in feminist movements. Liberal feminists are the ones who scream about sex positivity and how whoring themselves out is super empowering.


----------



## Deepland Bystander (Aug 6, 2021)

ReturnedHermit said:


> "Troonism" is about consensus cracking and shifting perceptions of healthcare. The trans community is, at best, a eunuch class only marginally empowered by the elite in exchange for their guaranteed infertility and dependence. Their "win condition" of  social hierarchy dominance, protected class status, normalization, and compelled acceptance will always be secondary to The Science. As we have seen with mRNA vaccines, The Science can make its presence felt in more efficient and substantial ways. The service recipient when discussing something as big as troonism is never the troons themselves.
> 
> Consider an alternative view for a moment: troonism is, and always was, transhumanism. Shifting the role of healthcare and the medical industry at large away from providing "fixes" to existing problems, towards providing "customizations" and "enhancements". The reason for using troons is simple market research regarding the sexless, isolated, and lonely lives experienced by millions of millennials. You're not going to start off with performance enhancements, longevity treatments, or cyberpunk implants. No, you start with the kids and the boomers. For kids, you provide a path to power for social outcasts. For boomers, you provide boner pills and menopause treatments. If you're lucky, you get to experiment with prisoners using chemical castration, but if that fails you can always provide the same treatment as a fix for prostate cancer. The goal has always been to expand markets into places we have predicted will exist for 70 years.
> 
> The troons won't win, but the transhumanists certainly will. And I think anyone who has read any sort of science fiction already figured that was the case. Maybe they didn't expect to live through it, I guess.


Looking at you and your other replies, this is pretty thunk-provoking and also what I've thought a little. And ultimately, I don't have problems with transhumanism... It's inevitable, and it's going to be more beneficial in the long run. But troonism philosophy, at least as we see in the public now, is almost in conflict with transhumanism. One is believing self can change and evolve into something different, better and we're not supposed to stuck in one form, and one is believing that you have an authentic, eternal self, and you must butcher yourself to resembles your believed authentic self even if the process is doing more harm to your health than good. We are nowhere close into changing sex in any real way.

But perhaps... If you see it as a 'top down' thing, you might be right.

I've always looked at troons similarly, but as a question than an answer. If they're actually enviable.. They gain social status by being mentally troubled and deciding to be a pharmaceutical patient for life. This is also the fact people who become ones are the most lonely, socially awkward and mentally disturbed demographics we're seeing. If this is top-down organisation, what does the elite want from this? Why do they need to be 'empowered'? Why is lacking in any willpower and mental strength a virtue now?

Troonism has changed its social purpose again. In the early days, it's devised so homosexual people could have a way to become 'normal', while the establishment can sterilise them and creating the image of 'perfect society' (without the gays) in their eyes. The number of people who became trannies back in the days were small, and so they could be stealth better. But perhaps they boogeymen of society, the absolute sinners of the day is not the gays anymore, and the system learning that they could lead the cattles to slaughterhouse easier if they promised a reward at the end.

And I don't know if the people in power ever look at troons as kindly as a the diversity campaign make it to be, or they're simply the mean to an end.?


----------



## Cool Dog (Aug 6, 2021)

@get_ur_gamon terfs are mad at mtf troons but are ok with ftm troons, they are the leftist dipshits who started putting gender above merit, demanding safe spaces for them while invading/destroying men spaces, using sexual harassment as a threat, demanding affirmative action and quotas, pushing for hate speech to censor free speech, etc

Mtf troons are just the consequences of their cuntiness, most of them wont drop the muhvagina shit and hate the right so why help them? fuck these bitches


----------



## Dieter Laser (Aug 7, 2021)

Because it has a limited lifespan, just like its members. In the end maybe two or 3% of the population actually support these people, the only reason that the rest say they support them is because they are in fear of being canceled or doxxed by leftists.
At the rate we’re going there will be a serious Civil War of some sort in the next few years I fear, and after that there won’t be any of them to worry about.  Social media gives them acceptance, people don’t actually accept them.


----------



## Zarael (Aug 7, 2021)

It can't. Something has to break eventually. Either the west will somehow wake up to the fact that it's been subverted by Marxist ideology for the past 70 years, a possibility that is admittedly becoming increasingly unlikely, or it will get so weak that China will become the predominant world power and start doing whatever the fuck it wants which will force the western nations to put progressivism on the backburner to deal with a new threat to liberal hegemony.


----------



## ReturnedHermit (Aug 7, 2021)

Deepland Bystander said:


> If this is top-down organisation, what does the elite want from this? Why do they need to be 'empowered'? Why is lacking in any willpower and mental strength a virtue now?


I'd say this is just marketing 101 (like 1950's marketing 101) where you sell the lifestyle to sell the product. The product is woven into a lifestyle to convey status within a group while also satisfying an intrinsic urge for individualistic self expression. The car industry and America's lack of competent public transit are the result of this very thing. A lot of the online discussion about these topics boils down to "why do the elites use marketing" which is kind of silly once you pick up on it. We are 70 years past the massive car ownership push and only now are you seeing people criticize how inefficient, damaging, expensive and stupid the whole driving everywhere really is for most people. Why did it happen? Well, after the wars the US government owed a lot of favors to a lot of auto-makers and factories to build the war machine. To prevent mass destabilization of the job market, let alone the economy, it made sense to push cars. The government wet their whistle too with the Interstate Highway System in 1956 undertaking massive infrastructure projects that were not in the spirit of the constitution, let's say. That's a lot to take in, but I think the process of how these decisions that define culture are made is what I'm trying to convey.

1. Government commandeers production of everything for the war.
2. Companies comply under the assumption they will be paid fairly for the work.
3. They weren't, mostly.
4. Government says, okay what about this? Cars, parts, etc - we create demand.
5. How?
6. Massive interstate highway system.
7. Twist the arm of state governments as the plan will prevent mass unemployment.
8. Repurpose old propaganda machine to sell cars to Americans.
9. It all works out, but... Years later
10. The jobs are eventually phased out
11. The quality of the cars is becoming a problem.
12. Government opens up imports of foreign vehicles to support their allies.
13. Oh yeah and your country is now horrifically dependent on oil.
14. Wars for oil
15. Taxpayer ends up bailing out the auto industry, paying for the wars, paying for the roads, paying for the propaganda.

The elites aren't all powerful, they don't think that far ahead, and their solutions aren't necessarily bad when examined in the moment. America is about fast talking and fast shooting. Creating a lifestyle out of medical research is a gold mine for basically the entire lifespan. Maybe the intention never was to harm, or the risk evaluation says "well the people who fix the harm are also the ones benefitting from causing it so it's a closed loop." If you want a policy angle, how do you get the medical industry to agree to universal healthcare? Dangle another market in front of them. Make the bombs and we will sell your cars. Make our bullshit healthcare system work and we will sell your estrogen. How many people have defaulted on a car loan? Buyers remorse? Crashed or even died due to malfunction or defect? The scale of suffering that you find permissible when dealing with hundreds of millions of people is shocking. Troons being marketed like any shitty car isn't meant to advocate for the lifestyle, it's just how you market anything.

Social outcasts in the internet age will (in the government's eyes): become terrorists, kill themselves, join a gang, or join the military. The military isn't exactly dying for help these days and standing armies don't mean as much as they used to. So turning these potential problems into dependents that can be squeezed for cash their whole lives on top of furthering research and policy goals on top of mobilizing troons against other social outcasts driving a wedge between your dissident population before they even graduate high school... It's worth the fucking money. The government beancounters and think tanks (in my experience) make these sorts of arguments. Marketing the lifestyle is cost, only cost. The risk is that the marketing fails or the lifestyle push results in pushback. They have 60ish years of experience doing these pushes at this point and a stellar track record. It's arguably the government's most marketable skill.

So they go ahead with it. Some people are angry, but they don't know how to be angry and it seems like there is nothing they can do about it. Remember: it's their choice. America is about freedom to make choices, so who are you to intervene? It's not your abortion, hormones, lungs, etc. Don't even get me started on the cigarettes thing.

I'd like to address some of your other points, but I'd like to take a break even more. The elites are a sort of superstate between government and big business. They are simultaneously Ford and Congress. They are good at advertising and sales, but hit or miss everywhere else. That's because human psychology is the most stable part of any consumer product. The materials and technology will change rapidly, but the person receiving it is still virtually the same. Troonism is interesting because it, in theory, changes that psychology. Within this context you could say there is an arms race to create a better consumer, one who does not need money of their own. I recall that statistic on how many millions are spent just to extend cancer patients lives by a few months.  Under universal healthcare you can select your high risk outcasts and turn them into cancer patients.

Eventually there is a payoff. For a while and somewhat still today, american cars were the best in the world. I think America wants to catch up to and surpass China's weird medical science and has a stretch goal of Best In The World Biotics/Genemods. The troons are, to me, not a specific government agenda, but the satisfaction of a government checklist based on their typical obsessions. They are how the ball gets rolling and keeping it rolling will take a lot of cognitive dissonance on all sides. We will look back and honor their memory, should it all pay off. If not, they will be as faceless as those who were lobotomized and electrocuted in the name of medical science.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Aug 13, 2021)

Their movement will eventually kill itself.

Like a troon.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Aug 14, 2021)

There's no way troons lose without drastic measures to stop them. The slippery slope has long been out of control, it needs a reset.


----------



## Unheard Bird (Aug 14, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> @get_ur_gamon terfs are mad at mtf troons but are ok with ftm troons, they are the leftist dipshits who started putting gender above merit, demanding safe spaces for them while invading/destroying men spaces, using sexual harassment as a threat, demanding affirmative action and quotas, pushing for hate speech to censor free speech, etc
> 
> Mtf troons are just the consequences of their cuntiness, most of them wont drop the muhvagina shit and hate the right so why help them? fuck these bitches



No. MTF are autogynephiles. Terfs like FTMs because they're women.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 17, 2021)

Humanity is going extinct anyway


----------



## frozenrunner (Aug 17, 2021)

Troons won't win because the definitions of "man" and "woman" were not established with words. They can be roughly communicated with words, but they were defined by millions of years of evolution. Nobody believes in troonism by default. People have to be brainwashed into it. And not everyone will be.


----------



## Xarpho (Oct 30, 2021)

ReturnedHermit said:


> I'd say this is just marketing 101 (like 1950's marketing 101) where you sell the lifestyle to sell the product. The product is woven into a lifestyle to convey status within a group while also satisfying an intrinsic urge for individualistic self expression. The car industry and America's lack of competent public transit are the result of this very thing. A lot of the online discussion about these topics boils down to "why do the elites use marketing" which is kind of silly once you pick up on it. We are 70 years past the massive car ownership push and only now are you seeing people criticize how inefficient, damaging, expensive and stupid the whole driving everywhere really is for most people. Why did it happen? Well, after the wars the US government owed a lot of favors to a lot of auto-makers and factories to build the war machine. To prevent mass destabilization of the job market, let alone the economy, it made sense to push cars. The government wet their whistle too with the Interstate Highway System in 1956 undertaking massive infrastructure projects that were not in the spirit of the constitution, let's say. That's a lot to take in, but I think the process of how these decisions that define culture are made is what I'm trying to convey.



You sound like one of those public transit "advocates" who think that suburbs, cars, oil, and highways didn't exist prior to the 1950s, and simping for public transit/anti-private vehicle groups is peak pro-government/elite. 

Back on topic, troons won't win because the world has a way of resetting itself after a while. Now the question is, "will troons win without some sort of war happening in-between causing hardship and the death of millions of people", probably not.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 30, 2021)

I will say this on the troon epidemic. The reason why it will go away is within 5 years everyone will become trans that no one is trans. Suddenly the cool progressive crowd will have to find a new identity to make themselves feel good. During this phase you will see alot of troon regret occur. I wouldn't be surprised if you see alot of troon mass shooters pop up after they realize they sterilized themselves and they will spread no future. You will see alot of them wake up and realize holy shit I have nothing to lose if I shoot up those terfs who mocked me.


----------

